# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Neu hier, betroffen und voller Fragen.

## Frank43

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

leider hat es auch mich erwischt. Seit wenigen Wochen weiß ich, dass ich trotz meiner erst 43 Jahre an Prostatakrebs erkrankt bin. Ich bin Familienvater und kann es schlicht nicht fassen. Meine Jungs sind gerade erst eingeschult worden.

Zum Thema:
PSA stieg binnen drei Wochen von 170 auf 195.
Biopsie ergab positive Proben in 80% der Stanzen.
Gleason 4+4
Zunächst hiess es Tumortyp T1c, heute dann T3 (Fett doch befallen)

Organe und Knochen sind lt. CT und Szintigramm frei von Metastasen, aber die Lymphknoten im Becken sind befallen. Sagt zumindest das CT. Blase ist nicht vom Tumor infiltriert. Wir warten noch auf die Ergebnisse der Referenzpathologie. Hormontherapie wurde bereits begonnen (Eligard).

Mein Urologe schlägt eine RPE und ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie mit anschliessender Bestrahlung vor. Noch unklar ist, ob mittels daVinci oder in offener OP (wegen der besseren Erreichbarkeit der höher sitzenden Lymphknoten) operiert werden soll.

Der Onkologe hingegen schlägt zunächst Chemo und Bestrahlung vor und erwägt eine OP erst danach.

Was ist aus Eurer Sicht/Erfahrung besser? Bin ich ganz generell beim Urologen oder Onkologen besser aufgehoben? Rein psychologisch tendiere ich zur schnellen OP (raus mit dem Dreck!), weiss aber, dass das nicht die Entscheidungsgrundlage sein soll und mir schlicht das Wissen fehlt.

Wenn schnelle OP, wie finde ich dann den für die Aufgabenstellung (daVinci vs. Offener OP) besten Chirurgen? Ich bin noch absolut neu im Thema und für jeden Tipp dankbar. Raum Rhein/Ruhr wäre ideal, aber ich reise natürlich auch weiter, wenn ich mich dadurch in bessere Hände begeben kann. Ich selbst bin aus Köln.

Schon mal vielen Dank für jeden Tipp vorab.

LG,
Frank

----------


## spertel

Hi Frank

In dieser Angelegenheit würde ich umgehend Prof. Heidenreich in der Uni-Klinik in Köln kontaktieren und einen Dringlichkeitstermin vereinbaren. Ich denke mal, dass dies bei der Befundlage klappen könnte.

Aus meiner Sicht liegt Dein Urologe richtig, vermutlich ist aber eine offene Op wegen der Erreichbarkeit der entfernteren LK die bessere Variante.

In Sachen Lymphadenektomie ist auch die Uni-Klinik in Kiel führend, auch dort würde ich den Fall zumindest telefonisch schildern, meine aber, dass dort nur mit Da-Vinci operiert wird.

Ist eine ausgedehnte Lk-Entfernung dort möglich wäre wahrscheinlich Kiel meine erste Adresse.

Ich war übrigens auch 43 Jahre alt; sei versichert, dass Du hier jegliche Hilfe bekommst, die Du erhalten möchtest.

Dir ein frohes Fest zu wünschen erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle und bitte dafür um Verständnis.

Gruss

----------


## Georg_

Die Hormontherapie wird den PSA Wert herunterbringen. Ich würde jetzt ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen um zu sehen, ob wirklich nur Lymphknoten befallen sind und nicht noch andere Lymphknoten und Organe außerhalb des Beckenraumes. Die genaue Kenntnis der vorhandenen Metastasen bestimmt dann die weitere Behandlungsplanung.

Für die Entfernung der Prostata haben z.B. die Martini Klinik Hamburg oder die Charite einen sehr guten Ruf. Ich selbst würde dann anschließend mit der Cyberknife Bestrahlung gezielt die Metastasen beseitigen.

----------


## Frank43

> Die Hormontherapie wird den PSA Wert herunterbringen. Ich würde jetzt ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen um zu sehen, ob wirklich nur Lymphknoten befallen sind und nicht noch andere Lymphknoten und Organe außerhalb des Beckenraumes. Die genaue Kenntnis der vorhandenen Metastasen bestimmt dann die weitere Behandlungsplanung.
> 
> Für die Entfernung der Prostata haben z.B. die Martini Klinik Hamburg oder die Charite einen sehr guten Ruf. Ich selbst würde dann anschließend mit der Cyberknife Bestrahlung gezielt die Metastasen beseitigen.


Lieber Spertel, lieber Georg,

vielen Dank Euch beiden.
Das CT hat Thorax und Abdomen eingeschlossen und war ohne Befund. Noch gehe ich also davon aus, dass wirklich keine Metastasen ausserhalb der Lymphknoten existieren. Und den Einsatz des Cyberknifes für die Lymphknoten hat man mir beim Cyberknife Zentrum in Soest als "nicht ganz einfach" eingeordnet. Allerdings auch nur am Telefon.

Wenn nötig, werde ich natürlich noch weitere Bildgebung durchlaufen. Noch sind mir die Unterschiede zw. CT, PSMA-PET-CT, C11-Cholin PET usw. nicht klar.
ich werde mich aber schlau machen und natürlich auf die Ärzte hören (wobei ich schon lerne, dass das alleine sicher nicht ausreichend sein wird).

LG,
Frank

----------


## spertel

Eine Bildgebung unter Eligard dürfte kaum zu einem Erkenntnisgewinn führen, der die Therapieplanung entscheidend beeinflussen sollte.

Der PSA-Wert wird abfallen, und damit werden sicher auch einige Mikrometastasen der Beurteilung entgehen, die man eigentlich sehen wollte. Aus meiner Sicht macht ein PSMA-CT zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen Sinn.

Ob die Knochen bereits beteiligt sind, wovon man der Höhe des PSA-Wertes von 190 aber ausgehen muss, spielt letztendlich bei der Wahl der Primärtherapie keine Rolle.

Zur Tumorlastsenkung bzw. Verhinderung weiterer Metastasierung muss die Prostata raus; dazu gehört eine LK-Ektomie in maximal vetretbarer Ausdehnung. Dafür ist ein PET-CT nicht erforderlich.

Da von einem PSA-Abfall in den Nullbereich nicht ausgegangen werden kann sollte erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt die Bildgebung  in den Therapieplan eingreifen; und auch nur dann, wenn die Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie die Bildgebung nicht mehr nachhaltig beinflusst.

----------


## Frank43

Zum Zeitpunkt der Bildgebung war der PSA noch unverändert auf 190. Der Urologe geht in der Tat davon aus, dass die Knochen und Organe frei von Metastasen sind. Er ging vor CT und Szinti durchaus davon aus, dass wir viel Glück brauchen würden um keinen Befall zu finden, zeigte sich dann aber sehr positiv und änderte auch die Marschrichtung. Es sei denn, er sagt mir nicht die Wahrheit, wovon ich, aufgrund seiner ansonsten sehr deutlichen und wenig schonenden Aussagen nicht ausgehe.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Frank,

zwei Vorschläge möchte ich Dir machen:


rufe am Dienstag oder Mittwoch dieser oder der nächsten Woche (an den jeweiligen Donnerstagen ist kein Dienst) bei der Beratungshotline des BPS an, mehr dazu hier:
http://www.prostatakrebs-beratung.de/.
Der Berater wird sich alle Zeit nehmen, die erforderlich ist, um Deine Fragen erschöpfend zu beantworten.Lade Dir zum Dich-schlau-Machen und immer wieder Nachschlagen zu allem Möglichen diesen Text herunter:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Frank
Über eine Entscheidung brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen: bei einem GS von 4 + 4 wird normalerweise nur offen und nicht mit DaVinci operiert.

----------


## Georg_

Nach meiner Erfahrung sieht man mit einem PSMA-PET-CT oft mehr als mit einem MRT. Durch das MRT erkannte man bei mir zwei Metastasen und mit dem PSMA-PET-CT drei. Ein Cholin11-PET ergibt mit einem PSMA-PET-CT vergleichbare Ergebnisse.

Wenn der Tumor die Kapsel verlassen hat, wird man die Prostata mit Cyberknife nicht mehr behandeln. Aber nachdem die Prostata entfernt wurde kann man in einem zweiten Schritt mit Cyberknife die Metastasen und Tumorreste in der Prostataloge zerstören.

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Frank,

auch ich war bei der Diagnose erst 43 Jahre alt. Sehr schnell merkte ich, dass viele Hinweise, Kommentare und Ratschläge nicht zu der persönlichen Situation passten (kleine Kinder, junge Partnerin usw.). Überlebenszeit bedeutet für uns etwas völlig anderes, als für einen 70-jährigen. Deshalb ist es für dich wichtig, jeden kurativen Ansatz zu verfolgen.




> Mein  Urologe schlägt eine RPE und ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie mit  anschliessender Bestrahlung vor.


Das empfehle ich auch, DaVinci würde ich keinesfalls in Betracht ziehen. Wenn die OP auch nicht den erwünschten Erfolg erzielen sollte, senkt sie wenigstens die Tumorlast deutlich. Der Pathologische Befund wird deutlich zeigen, mit wem du es zu tun hast bzw. hattest.





> Hormontherapie wurde bereits begonnen (Eligard).


@all: Das habe ich noch nie verstanden. Warum wird vor einer eventl. anstehenden OP mit Hormontherapie begonnen. Das erschwert doch die OP, oder?





> Der Onkologe hingegen schlägt zunächst Chemo und Bestrahlung vor und erwägt eine OP erst danach. Was  ist aus Eurer Sicht/Erfahrung besser?


Diese Empfehlung -jedenfalls in dieser Reihenfolge- ist für mich nicht einmal ansatzweise nachvollziehbar. 


Jack

Erstelle ein Profil auf www.myprostate.eu, das erleichtert die Kommunikation mit dir.

----------


## Frank43

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Deshalb ist es für dich wichtig, jeden kurativen Ansatz zu nutzen.
> Jack


Hallo Jack, so sehe ich das ja auch. Exakt so! Nur stellt es sich mir so dar, dass niemand bei meiner Situation einen kurativen Ansatz verfolgt. Ich habe mir die Vorträge von Dr. Kwon angehört und wäre heilfroh, wenn ich einen Arzt mit seinem "Mindset", seiner Denke in Deutschland finden würde.

Noch kann ich mich nicht mit einem Todesurteil abfinden. Ich kann alles in Kauf nehmen, wenn dadurch wieder Hoffnung entsteht und nicht nur die Verlängerung des Todeseintritts.

Falls also jemand einen guten Arzt kennt, der mit innovativen Methoden kurativ behandeln möchte (Bsp. Dr. Kwon), wäre ich für einen Hinweis extrem dankbar.

LG
Frank

----------


## Georg_

> Warum wird vor einer eventl. anstehenden OP mit Hormontherapie begonnen. Das erschwert doch die OP, oder?


Das Krebswachstum wird gestoppt und der Betroffene kann länger prüfen, welche Behandlung für ihn die richtige ist. 

Bei Bestrahlung und fokalen Therapien erwartet man durch die Hormontherapie eine Verkleinerung des Tumors und muss dann nur einen kleineren Bereich bestrahlen bzw. behandeln.

Dass die Hormontherapie eine OP erschwert ist mir nicht bekannt.

Durch Chemotherapeutika kann man die Wirkung der Hormontherapie verstärken. Wenn allerdings "bald" eine Operation gemacht werden soll würde ich neben Eligard keine weiteren Chemotherapeutika einsetzen.

----------


## Georg_

> Nur stellt es sich mir so dar, dass niemand bei meiner Situation einen kurativen Ansatz verfolgt.


Die Ärzte orientieren sich an der S3 Leitlinie und da geht man bei Deinem Befund nicht von einer kurativen Behandlung aus. Das muss Dich aber nicht davon abhalten eine kurative Behandlung zu verfolgen und ich denke dies ist auch möglich.

Was hätte Dr. Kwon gemacht? Die Prostata durch ein geeignetes Verfahren entfernt und die Metastasen mit Cyberknife (bei ihm heisst dass SBRT) zerstört. Also die Prostata in einer guten Klinik operieren lassen und dann die Metastasen in Soest nachbehandeln. 

Da ich die Nebenwirkungen einer Operation vermeiden wollte habe ich mir die Prostata in Offenbach mit Nanoknife zerstören lassen. Ich wollte dies aber hier nicht empfehlen, da die Urologen unisono davon abraten. Ob Nanoknife auch in Deinem Fall geeignet ist kann nur eine Beratung vor Ort in Offenbach klären, eine Kapselüberschreitung Richtung Rektum ist problematisch. Eine Lymphadenektomie wird mit Nanoknife meist nicht gemacht.

----------


## lumberjack

> Dass die Hormontherapie eine OP erschwert ist mir nicht bekannt.


Hallo Georg,

habe ich nicht erwartet, dass es bekannt ist. Der Chirurg hat bei der RPE dass Problem, das dass Gewebe um den Tumor durch die HB "matschig" wird.




> Das Krebswachstum wird gestoppt und der Betroffene kann länger prüfen, welche Behandlung für ihn die richtige ist.


Oder gar nicht mehr, weil die Diagnose erschwert wird?


Chemotherapie: hier ist mir keine belastbare Studie bekannt, die die Wirksamkeit in dieser Phase eindeutig zum Vorteil des Patienten belegt.
(Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass es diese nicht gibt)


Jack

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Jörg,

zwar geht ich hier (noch) nicht zu den alten Hasen, die mit einer Menge an medizinischem Wissen und Erfahrung aufwarten können, aber nichts desto trotz will ich dir meine Meinung kundtun. Mich hat eine ähnlich fatale Diagnose im Februar diesen Jahres auch wie ein Blitz getroffen. Neben einem PSA von 94 ng/ml und einem vorläufigen Ergebnis in der Biopsie von GS  4+5 hat man bei mir auch auch gleich eine Knochenmetastase im Beckenknochen gefunden.

Sofort wurde eine Hormontherapie eingeleitet um zunächst zumindest das weitere Wachstum des PC´s zu stoppen. So erhält man Zeit, sich in Ruhe, soweit das in so einer Situation überhaupt möglich ist, für eine Therapie zu entscheiden. Wichtig ist hier, dass auch zeitnah nach 4 Wochen die Wirkung der HT geprüft wird, dh. PSA und vor allem das Testosteron (unter 0, 2 ng/ml) zu prüfen. Das scheint nicht so die Regel zu sein, da es bei mir versäumt wurde und erst Wochen später, die HT tatsächlich meinem Tetesteron in das alles entscheidende Kastrationsniveau gebracht hat.

Ich habe mich auch schnell zu einer offenen OP entschieden, war überhaupt froh, dass diese gemacht wurde (einen Ärztin im Klinikum sprach sogar von 80% Heilung), da nach den S3-Richtlinien (Vorgaben für die Therapie laut KK und Ärztekammern) nur noch eine Palliative Behandlung empfohlen wird. Es ist, so die neuesten Erkenntnisse sinnvoll, möglichst schnell und umfassend die Tumorlast zu senken.
Daher ist deine intuitive Entscheidung Raus mir mit dem Mist nach meinem Dafürhalten genau richtig.

Das bildgebende Verfahren PSMA-PET macht unter dem Einfluss einer Hormontherapie glaube ich keinen Sinn, da hier, mittels eines Kontrastmittels, das auf die PSA-aussendenen Zellen reagiert, die eventuellen Aussiedlungen farbig markiert werden. Die HT, wenn sie dann wirkt, unterdrückt das PSA also ist das sinnlos.

Wichtig ist Jörg, dass du den Mut nicht verlierst und versuchst, so schwer das auch sein mag den Kampf gegen deine Krankheit mit möglichst viel Lebensfreude und vor allem ohne Angst anzugehen. Bestimmt hast du keinen leichten Weg vor dir, aber der ist zu schaffen. Ich lese hier schon viele Monate und viele hier in unserem Club haben mit ähnlichen Diagnosen viele Jahre zwar kein einfaches aber schönes Leben. Ich selber bin in der letzten Zeit über mich selbst hinaus gewachsen. Habe als freiberuflicher Grafiker und Fotograf trotz alledem (OP+ Hormontherapie+ Bestrahlung) ein tolles Geschäftsjahr hingelegt und bin auch was meine Persönlichkeit angeht wirklich gereift. Auch ich habe eine Tochter, die diese Jahr ihr Abi gemacht hat, jetzt hat sie ihr Studium begonnen und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich zusammen mit ihr Examen feiern kann, auch wenn sie wie ich 12 Semesterbis dahin braucht. ;-)

Ich hoffe, dir mit meinen Zeilen ein wenig Mut zu machen und wünsche dir trotz allem liebevolle Weihnachtstage. 
Alles Gute für dich und deine Familie!

Dieter

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Frank,

der Dieter hat es auf dem Punkt gebracht.
Dem schließe ich mich an.

Die Verlängerung des Todeseintritts würde ich einmal ganz schnell vergessen.
Du solltest wissen, dass andere Krebsarten viel schlimmer sein können.
Mit deiner Diagnose hast du noch alle Chancen dieser Welt, auch wenn 4/4, mit dem PSA Wert  nicht so toll sind.

Was sollte ich dir nun noch schreiben?
Unser Moderator (Ralf) würde nun sagen, möglich gar nichts.

Siehe dir ganz einfach einmal mein Profil an.
Vielleicht hilft es dir.
Ich wurde bereits sehr oft mit dem Tod konfrontiert.
Ich lebe immer noch.
 . . .  und du wirst auch weiterhin deine Kinder bis ins hohe alter erziehen können.

Lass bloß nicht den Kopf hängen, dafür sind wir einfach noch zu jung.
Du mit 43, und ich mit 63 Jahren . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jack,

bei einem PSA von 195 keine Hormontherapie zu machen wegen eventuellem matschigem Gewebe halte ich für falsch. Ansonsten ist für die Diagnose doch schon alles gemacht, Biopsie, MRT, Knochenszinti. Ob ein PSMA-PET-CT bei Hormontherapie sinnlos ist will ich gerne meinen Radiologen fragen, ich meine es wird doch gemacht. Bei dem hohen PSA würde ich schon versuchen Fernmetastasen zu lokalisieren. Darauf, dass ein PSMA-PET-CT die Behandlung stark beeinflussen kann hat ja LowRoad hingewiesen:
http://ro-journal.biomedcentral.com/...014-015-0548-8

Ansonsten bezog ich mich zur Chemotherapie auf die CHARTEED Studie:
http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/hormontherapie-plus-docetaxel-verlaengert-ueberlebenszeit/

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ob ein PSMA-PET-CT bei Hormontherapie sinnlos ist


so ist es nun mal.
das wäre völliger blödsinn, weil alle zwerge weg sind, und nur etwas verschwommenes gedeutet werden könnte!
das klappt nicht einmal in heidelberg, mit den besten "wahrsagern"

gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Ob ein PSMA-PET-CT bei Hormontherapie sinnlos ist                             so ist es nun mal.
> das wäre völliger blödsinn, weil alle zwerge weg sind, und nur etwas verschwommenes gedeutet werden könnte!
> das klappt nicht einmal in heidelberg, mit den besten "wahrsagern"


Hallo Hartmut,

das kann man so nicht stehen lassen, weil das nicht stimmt!
Es gibt inzwischen klare Erkenntnisse, dass die PSMA Expression zwar mit der Aggressivität des PK steigt aber dass es keinen direkten Zusammenhang gibt zwischen PSA Höhe und PSMA Expression.

Es gibt darüber schon zahlreiche Untersuchungen, wie z.B.

https://www.martini-klinik.de/de/fue...zinom/rezidiv/
klicke auf Artikel: Diagnostische Wertigkeit der PET-CT-Bildgebung mit 68 Galium-markiertem PSMA-Liganden
hier steht:
"....Ferner besteht auch *bei Männern unter Androgendeprivationstherapie eine hohe Expression des (68)Ga-PSMA Tracers*......" 

oder sogar:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1472940/

"PSMA is upregulated with Androgen Depriviation..."
("*PSMA ist erhöht unter Hormontherapie*...!")

Klaus

----------


## Frank43

Hallo an Euch alle,

ich danke sehr herzlich für die Anteilnahme und den Zuspruch.
Auch wenn einige Statements schwer zu verdauen sind (gerade freut man sich och, dass im CT und im Szintigramm keine Metastasen gefunden wurden, da bekommt man gesagt, dass das nicht viel zu sagen hat, weil es kein PET-CT war oder die Metastasen sich wegen der HT klein machen....) Ist bei angeschossener Psyche nicht immer leicht wegzustecken.

Aber trotzdem, das Know-How hier ist schon klasse und unter Leidensgenossen lassen sich Dinge besser, weil unter weniger Zeitdruck, diskutieren als mit dem Arzt.
Das hilft schon mal enorm.

Ich habe nun morgen einen Termin mit Prof. Heidenreich (Dank für den Hinweis!!!) und werde danach entscheiden, wie wir weiter vorgehen. Nicht zuletzt durch die Rückmeldungen hier, meinen Urologen und mein Bauchgefühl, geht die Reise aber aktuell in Richtung offener OP mit erweiterter Lymphadenektomie. Im Anschluss muss dann eben auf alles geschossen werden, was noch Ärger machen will.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hvielemi

Nur zwei Hinweise zu dem bisher Gesagten:

SBRT, Stereotactic Body Radiation Therapy, ist bei weitem nicht nur 'CyberKnife',
sondern eine Vielzahl verschiedener Maschinen, so 'Truebeam' vom selben 
Hersteller, 'Tomotherapy' von Varian, 'Novalis' etc. Auch Siemens hat so was.
Alle SBRT-Maschinen haben gemeinsam den Vorteil gegenüber IMRT, dass die in 
einer Sitzung eine Vielzahl von Feldern aus verschiedenen Richtungen schiessen
und somit pro Sitzung die doppelte bis dreifache Strahlung ins Ziel bringen, ohne
die Umgebung stärker zu belasten, bei gleichzeitig potenzierter Wirkung.
 5 statt 30 Sitzungen sind auch nicht zu verachten ...

PSMA, das Prostata-Spezifische Membran-Antigen, ist ein Oberflächenmerkmal
von Prostatazellen. Ob die PSA produzieren oder nicht, beeinfluss das PSMA
nicht, ein PSMA-PET wird also auch während einer Androgendeprivation 
vorhandenen Krebsherde detektieren können, sofern diese noch gross genug
sind. Das wäre wohl etwa 5mm. Ein Cholin-PET hingegen wird die Krebszellen
nicht aufspüren, wenn die durch die AHT ihre Teilung und damit auch ihre
 Stoffwechseltätigkeit eingeschränkt haben.



Und nun die Nutzanwendung für Dich, lieber Frank:

Eine Bestrahlung per SBRT geht schneller als eine OP. (Mein Strahlemann
in Bern hat Truebeam, Novalis und Cyberknife zur Verfügung. Angedacht war
erst mal Novalis, dann wurde aber beim Vergleich der Bestrahlungspläne
deutlich, dass in diesem Falle das Cyberknife geringe Vorteile habe. Das 
bezog sich aber nicht auf die Prostata, sondern auf Metastasen dort, wo Du 
wohl keine hast. Und, naja, das Team wollte sein neuestes Gadget einsetzen,
den Multileafkollimator, der dann aber nur zwei von sieben Mal funktionierte. 
Mittlerweile läuft das Ding anstandslos. Gibt's in Bern und München.)

Mit einem PSMA-PET kannst Du evtl. kleinere befallene Lymphknoten finden,
als mit CT oder MRT. (Sind die dann mal bekannt, kann man die meist auch 
im graumatschigen Bild von CT und MRT finden). Beim PSMA-PET/CT werden 
zwei ganz unterschiedliche Bildverfahren mehrfarbig zusammengeführt, 
wodurch selbst dem Laien sofort klar ist, wo die Knoten sitzen [4].

Es wäre dann zu klären, ob die gefundenen Knoten mitbestrahlt 
oder per laparoskopischer Lymphadenektomie rausgenommen würden.


Nun hab ich aber nicht gesagt, eine RPE wäre weniger gut, sondern nur 
darauf hingewiesen, dass eine moderne Bestrahlung auch möglich sei,
und weil dein Krebs erstmal nicht mehr weiterwächst, sollte auch eine
weniger hightech IMRT gut sein. Dauert aber lange ...


Du bist jung, dein PSA hoch, ebenso das Gleason-Score.
Somit stiege dein PSA und damit das Krebsvolumen sehr rasch an.
Es war einzig richtig, dies erst mal mit der Hormontherapie zu stoppen!
Nun kannst Du, ohne zu plämpern, in Ruhe entscheiden, was
gemacht werden soll.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Frank43

> Nur zwei Hinweise zu dem bisher Gesagtes:
> 
> SBRT, Stereotactic Body Radiation Therapy, ist bei weitem nicht nur 'CyberKnife',
> sondern eine Vielzahl verschiedener Maschinen, so 'Truebeam' vom selben 
> Hersteller, 'Tomotherapy' von Varian, 'Novalis' etc. Auch Siemens hat so was.
> Alle SBRT-Maschinen haben gemeinsam den Vorteil gegenüber IMRT, dass die in 
> einer Sitzung eine Vielzahl von Feldern aus verschiedenen Richtungen schiessen
> und somit pro Sitzung die doppelte bis dreifache Strahlung ins Ziel bringen, ohne
> die Umgebung stärker zu belasten, bei gleichzeitig potenzierter Wirkung.
> ...


Lieber Konrad,

vielen Dank für Deine freundlichen und überaus informativen Worte.
ich bin mir sicher, dass nach dem Gespräch mit Prof. Heidenreich noch etliche Fragen aufkommen werden.

Euch alle hier als helfende, zugewandte "Wissensdatenbank mit Menschlichkeit" bei Bedarf, in guten (aktuell leider sehr selten) und schwachen Momenten, ansprechen zu dürfen ist eine enorme Erleichterung für mich.

Meine Hauptsorge gilt aktuell meiner noch jungen Familie. Wenn ich die mal aus dem Kopf bekommen kann, dreht sich alles um den Krebs und seine Behandlung. Mein Job (GF von ü200 Ma.) leidet aktuell enorm, aber ich denke er wird mir nach dem ersten Schock und den ersten Therapien wieder das Mass an Normalität zurück geben, was ich brauche.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte:   DANKE, ein wirklich, wirklich grosses DANKE an Euch alle.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Konrad,

da Cyberknife wohl die bekannteste SBRT Maschine ist hatte ich das vereinfachend gleichgesetzt.

Frank hat ja von einer Kapselüberschreitung berichtet. In München haben sie mir gesagt, sie würden Cyberknife bei Kapselüberschreitung nicht einsetzen. Sonst denke ich wäre das sicher eine sehr gute Option.

Ich hatte mich auch mit IMRT beschäftigt. Durch meine Metastasen im Beckenbereich wollte man sowohl die Prostata wie auch den Lymphknotenbereich großflächig bestrahlen. Ein anderer Radiologe hat mir davon aber wegen der zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen abgeraten und mir war dies auch nicht geheuer.

Frank sollte sich im "ersten Rat" den Abschnitt zur Operation durchlesen. Die zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen sind bei Alter 43 zu bedenken. Ein Link zum "ersten Rat" findet sich ganz oben auf dieser Seite unter "Basiswissen". Es ist ja die Pflichtlektüre für jeden Betroffenen.

Frank hat ja noch nicht berichtet wieviele Lymphknoten denn befallen sind. Ich selbst sehe eine Lymphadenektomie kritisch. Es werden sehr viele Lymphknoten herausgenommen um die befallen mit zu erwischen. Wenn man Pech hat bleiben dann doch ein oder zwei drin. Cyberknife halte ich da für zielgerichteter, wenn nicht bereits fast alle Knoten befallen sind.

Georg

P.S. Vielen Dank an Klaus und Konrad für die Unterstützung beim Thema PSMA-PET-CT.

----------


## Georg_

> Mein Job (GF von ü200 Ma.)


Dann bist Du an sich der typische NanoKnife Patient. Dass die Krankenkasse die teure Behandlung nicht bezahlt ist Dir wohl nicht so wichtig. Die Ausfallzeit bei Deiner Arbeitsstelle für die Behandlung ist extrem kurz. Ich wurde am Dienstag operiert, hatte danach keine Schmerzen und keine Prostata mehr, und sass am folgenden Montag wieder im Büro am Schreibtisch. Dabei hatte ich mich noch zwei Tage zuhause geschont und Home-Office gemacht.

----------


## buschreiter

> Dann bist Du an sich der typische NanoKnife Patient. Dass die Krankenkasse die teure Behandlung nicht bezahlt ist Dir wohl nicht so wichtig. Die Ausfallzeit bei Deiner Arbeitsstelle für die Behandlung ist extrem kurz. Ich wurde am Dienstag operiert, hatte danach keine Schmerzen und keine Prostata mehr, und sass am folgenden Montag wieder im Büro am Schreibtisch. Dabei hatte ich mich noch zwei Tage zuhause geschont und Home-Office gemacht.


Ich denke, dass ist der völlig falsche Gedanke. Es geht um eine Heilungschance, nicht darum, so schnell wie möglich zu arbeiten...bei einem PSA in der genannten Höhe ist m.E. der vorgeschlagene Weg der zu gehende...er wäre es zumindest für mich.

----------


## Frank43

> Ich denke, dass ist der völlig falsche Gedanke. Es geht um eine Heilungschance, nicht darum, so schnell wie möglich zu arbeiten...bei einem PSA in der genannten Höhe ist m.E. der vorgeschlagene Weg der zu gehende...er wäre es zumindest für mich.


Natürlich würde ich gerne so wenig wie möglich ausfallen. 
Das wichtigste, über allem anderen stehende Kriterium ist jedoch meine Gesundheit, bzw. die Verbesserung oder Wiederherstellung derselben, soweit dies möglich ist.

Natürlich muss ich Geld verdienen, wie wir alle, aber die Chance meine Kinder aufwachsen zu sehen ist für mich das wichtigste Ziel. Therapieansätze werde ich demnach an ihrer Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit messen und auswählen. Abkürzungen sind willkommen, aber nur wenn die Perspektive dadurch nicht schlechter wird.

Auch heftigere Begleitumstände (Abschied von Zeugungsfähigkeit und Sex z.B.) werde ich hinnehmen, wenn im Gegenzug die Überlebensperspektive oder -dauer verbessert werden kann.

Wenn mich der Schock eins gelehrt hat, dann wie schnell Dinge, die ich eben noch für wichtig und interessant hielt, jede Bedeutung verloren haben.

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man wie ich eine NanoKnife Therapie erfolgreich hinter sich hat und damit zufrieden ist wird man sie auch anderen empfehlen. Ein Prostatapatient hat eine Reihe von Therapieoptionen und muss entscheiden welche wohl für ihn die Richtige ist.

----------


## Frank43

> Wenn man wie ich eine NanoKnife Therapie erfolgreich hinter sich hat und damit zufrieden ist wird man sie auch anderen empfehlen. Ein Prostatapatient hat eine Reihe von Therapieoptionen und muss entscheiden welche wohl für ihn die Richtige ist.


Hallo Georg,

völlig richtig. Und ich bin auch dankbar für die Empfehlung.
Ich wollte mit meinem Posting nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mir mein Job sehr wichtig ist, aber die Therapie noch viel wichtiger.

Nix für ungut! Glaube wir sind komplett einer Meinung.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zitat Frank:
> Wenn mich der Schock eins gelehrt hat, dann wie schnell Dinge, die ich eben noch für wichtig und interessant hielt, jede Bedeutung verloren haben.


Oh, wie Recht du doch hast, lieber Frank!
Konzentriere dich nun erst einmal auf die Gesundung.

#18: georg, klaus, ihr habt auch recht!

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
an deiner Stelle würde ich auch einen Termin in der Martiniklinik Hamburg ausmachen. Warum: eine der weltweit größten ( Fallzahlen) Spezialkliniken für PC, die Ärzte dort haben sich zu 100% auf PC spezialisiert und sind in  der Klinischen Forschung, Grundlagenforschung,Qualitätssicherung "State of the Art"und auch die Beratung dort hat sicher noch keinem geschadet.
Die Erkenntnis das Hoch-Risiko Patienten von einer lokalen Therapie profitieren wurde in der BRD zuerst von der Martiniklinik verbreitet, die sich dabei auf eine Datenbank mit einigen Tausend Fällen stützen kann.
In einem Rundbrief von 10/2015 schreibt Prof .Huland " Mit der Diagnose PC konfrontiert,möchten alle Patienten wissen,welche Heilungsrate sie erwartet und zu welchem Grad ihre Kontinenz und Potenz gefährdet sind. Mit Hilfe der Datenbank ist inzwischen eine sehr präzise Prognose möglich."
Besorg dir das Buch von Dr.Strum: "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs"
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück und eine gute Entscheidung - 
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## Frank43

Hallo,

auch den Hinweis auf die Martiniklinik nehme ich dankend auf.
Ich werde, zur Vervollständigung der Meinungsbildung, auch dort einen Termin für ein Beratungsgespräch vereinbaren.

Im heutigen Gespräch mit Prof. Heidenreich wurde im Grunde der Vorschlag meines Urologen bekräftigt, allerdings mit einem wesentlichen Unterschied:
Prof. Heidenreich sagt, es sei besser 4-6 Monate unter Hormontherapie abzuwarten, bevor man sich der offenen RPE und der Lymphadenektomie stellt. Seiner Ansicht nach geht der PSA- und Testosteronwert in dieser Zeit runter, es entsteht kein "zusätzlicher Schaden" und die Gefahr für Komplikationen bei OP und Nachsorge sinke deutlich.

Rein psychisch gefällt mir "lieber schneller raus damit" zwar besser, aber er scheint sich seiner Sache sehr sicher und ist mir von meinem behandelnden Urologen, wie dem Onkologen als absoluter Experte empfohlen worden. Auch hier kam direkt der Hinweis (nochmals vielen Dank! Das Gespräch hat sehr geholfen) in seine Richtung.

Ich werde mich also weiter schlau machen aber schlussendlich selbst entscheiden, bin aber für Eure Einschätzung zu Vorgehensweise und Person sehr dankbar.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Georg_

"lieber schneller raus damit" ist die normale Reaktion nach der Krebsdiagnose. Es ist aber wirklich besser sich vor einer Behandlung kundig zu machen. Die Hormontherapie gibt Dir auch die Zeit dafür. 

Leider wird die Operation in Deinem Fall auch nicht alle Probleme mit einem Schlag lösen. Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich den verbliebenen Krebs (Rezidiv) weiter in Schach halten müssen. Allerdings machen dies viele Teilnehmer in diesem Forum seit zehn bis fünfzehn Jahren erfolgreich wie Du aus den Berichten erkennen kannst.

----------


## Frank43

> Leider wird die Operation in Deinem Fall auch nicht alle Probleme mit einem Schlag lösen. Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich den verbliebenen Krebs (Rezidiv) weiter in Schach halten müssen.


Hi Georg,

dessen bin ich mir bewusst, damit muss und werde ich leben. Genauso wie mit den anderen Einschränkungen. Wenn ich meine Kinder aufwachsen sehe und grundsätzlich weiter arbeiten kann, dann ist das für mich schon sehr viel wert.

Verglichen mit meiner Perspektive von vor drei Wochen ist es ein Horror, aber aktuell fühlt es sich schon fast okay an ;-)

----------


## highlander

Gib mir eine Scheibe Deiner Kraft.An soclen Menschen wie Dir sollte ich mir ein Beispiel nehmen

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gib mir eine Scheibe Deiner Kraft.An soclen Menschen wie Dir sollte ich mir ein Beispiel nehmen


Ja, tu das!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,
> 
> leider hat es auch mich erwischt. Seit wenigen Wochen weiß ich, dass ich trotz meiner erst 43 Jahre an Prostatakrebs erkrankt bin. Ich bin Familienvater und kann es schlicht nicht fassen. Meine Jungs sind gerade erst eingeschult worden.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> PSA stieg binnen drei Wochen von 170 auf 195.
> Biopsie ergab positive Proben in 80% der Stanzen.
> Gleason 4+4
> Zunächst hiess es Tumortyp T1c, heute dann T3 (Fett doch befallen)
> ...



Hallo Frank,

leider ist Ihre Erkrankung sehr, sehr spät diagnostiziert worden und wenn man Ihre Daten in das Nomogramm des Memory Sloan KEttering Cancer Centers eingibt, so erhält man
eine Vorhersage von
Prostatabegrenzung 1%
Lymphknotenbefall 98%
CT ist leider sehr ungeeignet beim PRostatakarzinom, wird aber immer noch hartnäckig angefordert.
Das Knochenszintigramm hinkt Befunden z.T: 9-12 Monaten hinterher.
Aus diesem Grunde ist eine Ga68-PSMA-PET im Vorfelde durchaus sinnvoll, aber unabhängig von evtl.
gefundenen Tochtergeschwülsten würde ich auf Grund des jungen Alters in das Behandlungskonzept immer
eine radikale Prostatektomie und erweiterte Lymphadenektomie mit einbeziehen.
Danach nur solange warten, bis der tiefste PSA-Wert nach OP erreicht wird - Nadir genannt (wichtige Information über Masse an evtl. Resttumor)
um danach (falls PSA NICHT Null sein sollte) mit 18 MOnaten Hormontherapie und 6 Zaklen Chemotherapie zu ergänzen.
Zusätzliche Bestrahlung nur bei entsprechendem PSMA-PET Befund

Sie haben leider einen Höchst-Risiko-Tumor und es sollte wirklich eine Maximaltherapie von Anfang an erfolgen!

----------


## Frank43

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> leider ist Ihre Erkrankung sehr, sehr spät diagnostiziert worden und wenn man Ihre Daten in das Nomogramm des Memory Sloan KEttering Cancer Centers eingibt, so erhält man
> eine Vorhersage von
> Prostatabegrenzung 1%
> Lymphknotenbefall 98%
> CT ist leider sehr ungeeignet beim PRostatakarzinom, wird aber immer noch hartnäckig angefordert.
> Das Knochenszintigramm hinkt Befunden z.T: 9-12 Monaten hinterher.
> Aus diesem Grunde ist eine Ga68-PSMA-PET im Vorfelde durchaus sinnvoll, aber unabhängig von evtl.
> ...


Hallo Urologe,

vielen Dank für Ihre Einschätzung. Ganz konkret, teilen Sie die Einschätzung von Prof. Heidenreich bis zur OP noch auf Hormontherapie zu setzen und zu warten, oder würden Sie sofort zur OP raten? Wo würden Sie die OP durchführen lassen?

LG,
Frank

----------


## Urologe

Das kommt darauf an, wie lange Sie noch warten wollen (ich max 2-4 Wochen).
Generell bin ich gegen eine Hormontherapie VOR OP, ich habe persönlich oft gesehen,
wieviel schlechter der Eingriff durch die Gewebeveränderung unter Hormontherapie wird.
Prof. Heidenrich ist sicher einer, "der es kann" ...
Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, wo Sie wohnen.

----------


## Frank43

> Das kommt darauf an, wie lange Sie noch warten wollen (ich max 2-4 Wochen).
> Generell bin ich gegen eine Hormontherapie VOR OP, ich habe persönlich oft gesehen,
> wieviel schlechter der Eingriff durch die Gewebeveränderung unter Hormontherapie wird.
> Prof. Heidenrich ist sicher einer, "der es kann" ...
> Ansonsten kommt es darauf an, wo Sie wohnen.


Hallo,

wenn es um die richtige Adresse geht, bin ich uneingeschränkt mobil.
Prof. Heidenreich war im Gespräch mit mir sehr deutlich der Meinung, dass man den Effekt der Hormontherapie abwarten solle. Er sagte, die Ergebnisse seiner Studie würden belegen, dass sich keine nachteiligen Effekte ergeben. 
Ich selbst bin verunsichert, werde in der nächsten Woche versuchen einen Beratungstermin in der Martiniklinik in Hamburg zu bekommen und dann entscheiden.

Können Sie mir, als Hilfestellung bei Befragung anderer Ärzte und Unterstützung der Meinungsbildung, erklären, welche Vorteile Sie bei einem schnellen Eingriff sehen? 
Wenn ich sie richtig verstehe, schlagen Sie eine schnelle RPE mit ausgedehnter Lymphadenektomie und anschließender Bestrahlung vor. Richtig?

Als Betroffener ist es nicht eben einfach den richtigen Weg zu finden. Ob es richtig ist einfach auf den bekanntesten Namen zu setzen? Ich habe Zweifel, aber eben auch keine bessere Idee und bin daher für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Reinhold2

Es gibt in D. eine Fülle von Krankenhäusern wo hervorragende Operateure hervorragende Operationen machen. Da muss man nicht in den sogenannten Patienten-Tourismus verfallen (z.B. Münchner fahren nach Heidelberg, Dresdner nach Gronau, Frankfurter nach Hamburg) und wählt einen erfahrenen Operateur in der Nähe des Wohnorts aus. Das ist für die begleitenden Angehörigen auch viel einfacher in der Nähe zu bleiben. Wegen der verd. Fallzahlen-Pauschale wirst du z.B. in der Martini-Klinik gnadenlos nach 6 bis 7 Tagen entlassen und wenn es sein muss mit einem Katheter in der Hose. Damit mussst du u.U. eine lange Heimfahrt hinter dich bringen. Dann hast du den Stress, dich zu Hause um die Nachsorge und die Entfernung des Katheters zu kümmern. Da ist jeder Arzt begeistert die Restarbeit eines fremden Kollegen zu machen. Viel Spaß und gute Reise. 
Als Findungshilfe können diese Seiten nützlich sein, oder hier im Forum, wenn du dein Profil bearbeitest und deinen Wohnort bekannt gibst: 

https://www.weisse-liste.de/de/
http://www.klinikbewertungen.de/

----------


## highlander

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Klinikbewertungen ist.Abder ich habe bei den Arztbewertungen auf jamada die Erfahrungen gemacht dass die zum teil garantiert gefaked sind.Bestes Beispiel ein Urologe in Mannheim.132!! positve Bewertungen . Komisch dass viele im selben Stil geschrieben waren und der Arzt war unter aller Kanone.Die Praxis war versifft, der Arzt ungepflegt und der Knaller war dass uaf dem Ultraschallgerät Gel auf der Tastatur war ..bähh

Von daher gebe ich persönlich auf solche Bewertungsportale nichts mehr.Weil da würden mir noch mehr Beispiele einfallen.
Zu der wahl der Klinik sei zu sagen dass es halt gut wäre wenn Du im Vorgespräch persönlich mit deinem Operateur reden kannst aber ob das immer oder überhaupt möglich ist weiss ich nicht.
Das ist aber auch nur meine Meinung.

Man schaue sich bei der *Weissen Liste * die Martini Klinik an.Angeblich nur 8 von 13 Kriterien erfüllt bei Prostatakrebs.Also auch für die Katz.
leider kann ich Dir aber sonst auch keinen Tipp geben.ich selbst denke man kann in einer so hochangesehen Klinik wie der Martini Klinik auch pech haben.

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Reinhold,

danke für Deine Einschätzung.
Ich kann Deinen Argumenten durchaus folgen, bin aber noch gar nicht soweit, den besten Operateur zu finden.
Aktuell beschäftigt mich die Frage, ob ich die offene RPE schnellstmöglich oder, dem Rat von Prof. Heidenreich folgend, erst in ca. einem halben Jahr durchführen lasse. Zur Beantwortung suche ich das Gespräch mit den Medizinern und hier, mit Leidensgenossen. Bis vor drei Wochen wusste ich absolut gar nichts über Prostatakrebs und nun muss ich quasi per Druckbetankung Informationen sammeln und in der Folge Entscheidungen treffen, die weitreichende Konsequenzen haben.

Erst wenn ich weiß, was wann und in welcher Reihenfolge getan wird, kann ich mich der Frage widmen, wer den Eingriff und die Behandlung vornehmen soll. 
Das Thema Entfernung spielt dabei durchaus auch eine Rolle, da hast Du recht. In NRW lebend habe ich gedanklich neben Prof. Heidenreich noch Gronau und Prof. Truß aus Dortmund auf dem Zettel stehen.
Kommentare und Erfahrungen sind willkommen.

LG,
Frank

----------


## highlander

Gronau soll ja schon mal nicht so arg schlecht sein:-)

----------


## uwes2403

Guten Morgen Frank,

die Schwierigkeit bei der Suche nach der richtigen Klinik dürfte sein, dass jeder natürlich nur von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten kann, da niemand einen direkten Vergleich hat.
Genauso kann ein eigentlich erfahrener Chirurg auch mal einen schlechten Tag haben....eine Klinik mit hohen Fallzahlen dürfte allerdings die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer gelungenen OP (was auch immer das in Deinem speziellen Einzelfall bedeuten mag) erhöhen. Denn viel hängt sicher von der Erfahrung des jeweiligen Chirurgen ab.
Das von Reinhold angesprochene Thema der Fallpauschalen bei der Vergütung der Klinik und die damit verbundene "Gefahr" der möglichst schnellen Entlassung gilt vermutlich für alle Kliniken.

Ob nun gleich OP oder erstmal Hormontherapie kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wie Du sicher bereits festgestellt hast, gibt es da -wie bei allen Facetten unserer Behandlungen - verschiedene Meinungen. 

Alles Gute

Uwe

----------


## wassermann

> Das Thema Entfernung spielt dabei durchaus auch eine Rolle, da hast Du recht. In NRW lebend habe ich gedanklich neben Prof. Heidenreich noch Gronau und Prof. Truß aus Dortmund auf dem Zettel stehen.
> Kommentare und Erfahrungen sind willkommen.


Hallo,
leider kann ich zu deiner eigentlichen Frage nichts beitragen, weiß aber, dass 2006, Jahr meiner Diagnose mit 49 Jahren, vor einer Hormonbehandlung vor OP ziemlich einhellig gewarnt wurde. Lediglich Dr. Eichhorn empfahl mir eine solche, um Zeit zu gewinnen, warnte aber zugleich grundsätzlich vor einer RPE und wollte mich wohl eher in Richtung DHB orientieren.

Widersprechen möchte ich der Einstellung zur Entfernuung der OP-Klinik vom Heimatort. Die Entscheidung ist doch viel zu weitreichend, als dass man sie von einem einwöchigen Aufenthalt in der "Ferne" abhängig machen sollte. Mir wäre es jede Reise wert, die für mich optimale Therapie mit den für mich persönlich vertrauenswürdigsten Ärzten zu finden. Ich ließ mich damals von meinem Wohnort London aus in Salzburg operieren, weil dort der Arzt meines Vertrauens tätig war, den ich durch Zufall über Bekannte gefunden hatte. Wie meine Historie zeigt, bisher gut angelegtes Reisegeld.
Ich würde über den regionalen oder nationalen Rand, wenn finanziell möglich, hinausschauen.

Herzliche Grüße und gute Entscheidungen!

Wassermann

----------


## highlander

Sehe ich ähnlich nur weiß man wer einem in welcher Klinik dann tatsächlich operiert?

----------


## wassermann

Im Prinzip ja. Man kann das in der Regel nach vorherigem Kontakt absprechen oder sogar festlegen, zumindest war das meine Erfahrung.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Frank,

Gronau würde ich z. B. 5 Sterne verleihen. Allerdings wird in diesem Forum immr wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass schwierigere Fälle "offen" operiert werden sollten. Gronau macht nur Da Vinci. Dafür aber am Fließband (im positiven Sinne). Sehr viele Patienten dort sind Russen mit viel Geld, die sich einfliegen und nach 5, oder 6 Tagen wieder nach Hause fliegen lassen. Du kannst ja einmal das Gespräch mit den Ärzten suchen. Bei mir hat das damals sehr verbindlich und ausführlich stattgefunden. Schaden kann es nicht. Die werden Dir auch offen sagen, ob Da Vinci eine Option für Dich ist.  

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Frank
Wenn man von den Infos am Anfang der Erkrankung erschlagen wird, muss man imho zwischen wichtig und unwichtigem Mist unterscheiden lernen. Pflichtlektüre sind und bleiben die S3 Leitlinien. Wenn es geht die ärztliche Fassung. 
Wegen der evt. RPE: Gronau kannst du von deiner Liste streichen. Die operieren ausschließlich mit DaVinci. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Reinhold2

> Sehe ich ähnlich nur weiß man wer einem in welcher Klinik dann tatsächlich operiert?


Jetzt reichts langsam Highlander! Wenn du nichts zu sagen hast und keine Ahnung hast, lass doch das unqualifizierte Geschwafel. Oder willst du Forum-Troll des Jahres werden?!

----------


## highlander

Sorry.Ich wusste nicht dass diese Frage nun komplett blöd war.Ich halte mich dann aus diesem Thread raus.Entschuldigung vor allem an Frank43.

----------


## Frank43

> Sorry.Ich wusste nicht dass diese Frage nun komplett blöd war.Ich halte mich dann aus diesem Thread raus.Entschuldigung vor allem an Frank43.


Hi, es gibt keinen Grund für eine Entschuldigung bei mir. 
Jeder Mensch ist anders, geht mit Stress, Leid, Hiobsbotschaften etc. anders um. Ich habe auch sehr schwache Momente und die Aufrechterhaltung von Normalität in Job und Familie kostet mich viel Kraft. Selbst der Austausch hier mit Euch verlangt Kraft, denn nicht jede Info ist positiv, nicht jeder schonungslose Kommentar gibt Energie; im Gegenteil. Wir alle sind betroffen, jedoch in unterschiedlichen Stadien. Und ich denke in der Anfangsphase, kurz nach der Diagnose, ist Konfusion, Angst und Panik normal. Später kann man hoffentlich sachlicher und reflektierter und vor allem besser informiert mit dem Thema umgehen. Ich bin selbst auch nich nicht soweit... Insofern möchte ich nicht, dass jedes meiner Worte auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird und werde dies auch nicht tun.

Also, Kopf hoch, weitermachen und nicht das kleinste Fünkchen Energie auf Selbstzerfleischung verschwenden!

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hvielemi

> Sorry.Ich wusste nicht dass diese Frage nun komplett blöd war.


NEIN, Lieber Markus,
SO blöd war dein Hinweis auch wieder nicht, dass man Dich in
diesem Ton runterputzen hätte müssen.

In Grosskliniken wird nicht fest vereinbart, wer operiere, sondern
man 'will Alles tun', dass es der ach so erfahrene Dr. Sowieso sei.
Kommt dann der Termin, tut es vielleicht 'furchtbar leid' und ein Anderer
operiert. (Wie das mit dem 'Professor' sei bei Privatpatienten, weiss 
ich nicht, weil hierzulande die Regeln nicht so elitär geschrieben sind.)

Ich habe es als sehr angenehm empfunden, mit meinem Urologen
die Sache aufzugleisen, dann von ihm operiert zu werden und im
Spital von ihm betreut zu werden bis zum Kathezerziehen und 
schliesslich die ganze Nachbetreuung auch wiederbei ihm zu haben,
stets das Tumorboard im Hintergrund wissend.
 (Uff, das war teuer, weil ich eine Spitalzusatzversicherung hab. 
Hätte ich aber nur die gesetzliche Grundversicherung gehabt,
wäre alles gleich gelaufen. Ich wär halt im Doppelzimmer gelegen
und hätte keine Vorspeise bekommen, und ich hätte meinen
hohen Selbstbehalt gespart ;-))
Eine Reise quer durch die Republik mit 'nem Stau im Katheter  und 
vielleicht auch noch einer schwellenden Lymphozele ist keine lustige Sache. 
Entfernung scheint leicht VOR der RPE, danach ist sie eine schwere Bürde.
Man lese nach bei Daniela3's Mann, Eintrag vom 24.07.15:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=637&page=report


Das, lieber Frank, sind persönliche Erfahrungen und Einstellungen, 
die gegen den Mainstream gebürstet ist, der nun mal in D an Exzellenz 
und Elite glaubt.  Ich will dich nicht für den niedergelassenen Urologen
und das lokale Belegspital begeistern, sondern vor allem auf die Distanz
als Problem hinweisen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:
Den Therapieentscheid sollte man m. E. bei hohem PSA erst nach abgeschlossener 
Diagnostik mit PSMA-PET/CT oder /MRT fällen, dann aber rasch. Wozu sich eine 
RPE antun, wenn die Sache eh nur noch systemisch in den Griff zu bekommen ist? 
Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass dies so sei, aber was soll die RPE wenn Du sowas wie [4] 
in Dir tragen würdest? Da wäre dann SBRT* wohl schonender und zielgerecht.
Aber von sowas geht man ja nicht aus, solange man es nicht im Bild gesehen hat.

*Stereotactic Body Radiation Therapy - Truebeam*®*, Cyberknife*®*, Tomotherapy*®...*

----------


## Georg_

> Den Therapieentscheid sollte man m. E. bei hohem PSA erst nach abgeschlossener Diagnostik mit PSMA-PET/CT oder /MRT fällen, dann aber rasch.


Konrad hat damit wie meistens recht. Auch der Urologe fs hat deutlich ein PSMA-PET/CT empfohlen. Diese Untersuchung schadet nur dem Geldbeutel. 

Je genauer man weiß wie es mit dem Tumor aussieht, desto besser kann man die Entscheidung über die Therapie treffen. Das ist doch eine Binsenwahrheit. Auch wenn Frank sich in der Martini-Klinik beraten lässt, wird man sich die bisher vorliegenden Untersuchungsergebnisse ansehen und auf dieser Basis beraten. Nach einer PSMA-PET/CT wird die Beratung besser sein, da man genauer informiert ist.




> Wozu sich eine RPE antun, wenn die Sache eh nur noch systemisch in den Griff zu bekommen ist?


Bei mir wäre die RPE auch vor allem pallativ gewesen. Daher habe ich mich für Nanoknife entschieden, da dies die wenigsten Nebenwirkungen hat und ich damit auch meine befallene Prostata los bin. Nur mit einer systemischen Therapie weiterzumachen halte ich für zu wenig, vor allem bei dem Alter 43.

Nachdem ich den Vortrag von Dr. Kwon übesetzt habe  http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...g_Dr._Kwon.pdf  bin ich doch überzeugt, dass Frank auf Dauer den Krebs am besten bekämpfen kann, wenn erstmal der Primärtumor in der Prostata entfernt wird. Er muss nur entscheiden wie und wo. Dr. Kwon hat ja sogar einen vierzigjährigen Patienten mit PSA 25.000 auf PSA Null gebracht.

----------


## lumberjack

> Das, lieber Frank, sind persönliche Erfahrungen und Einstellungen, 
> die gegen den Mainstream gebürstet ist, der nun mal in D an Exzellenz 
> und Elite glaubt.  Ich will dich nicht für den niedergelassenen Urologen
> und das lokale Belegspital begeistern, sondern vor allem auf die Distanz
> als Problem hinweisen.


Hallo Konrad,

ich kann deine Meinung bestätigen. Die waren  Helden der Medizin finden sich in Deutschland auch oft in der 2. und 3.  Reihe. Entscheidend ist jedoch auch immer die Organisation und das Team,  dass ein Optimum an Diagnostik, Therapie und Pflege gewährleisten kann.  Mit deiner Meinung zur Chefarztbehandlung bist du mir in diesem Thread  bereits zuvorgekommen.
Meine ganz persönliche gute Erfahrung war  insbesondere die Kombination aus einem erfahrenen niedergelassenem  Urologen und dem Tumorboard an einem Prostatakarzinomzentrum. Dort  wiederum war es der Oberarzt, der die Diagnostik entscheidend  vorangebracht hat und der Professor, der mich dann auf seinen eigenen  Wunsch hin operiert hat (obwohl ich kein Privatpatient bin!). Ich habe  insgesamt 13 Tage in der Klinik zugebracht und das war auch gut so.

Jack

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Jack, hallo Konrad, hallo Georg,

ich danke Euch sehr herzlich für Eure Statements. All das hilft mir enorm weiter. 
Was die Aussagen zu den Chefärzten angeht, so teile ich Eure Meinung, was mein Bauchgefühl und die Logik Eurer Argumente angeht. 

Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich bis jetzt pumpergesund war und absolut keine Erfahrungen mit Ärzten, Krankenhäusern oder unserem ganzen Gesundheitssystem habe. Mir bleibt also nur das, was ich in diesem Forum und auch im privaten aktuell versuche: rumfragen, Meinungen aufschnappen, lesen, bewerten und so hoffentlich irgendwann zu einem Gesamtbild kommen, aus dem ich Entscheidungen ableiten kann. 

Bei den Namen, die genannt werden, handelt es sich eben meist um die Chefärzte, respektive die Aushängeschilder der Krankenhäuser oder Abteilungen. Die wahren Helden werde ich vermutlich auch erst kennenlernen, wenn ich in Behandlung bin. Insoweit bitte ich mich nicht falsch zu verstehen: ich suche die beste Therapie und die besten Chirurgen/Fachleute. Wenn das der leitende Oberarzt ist oder wer auch immer, dann her damit. Bei mir im Betrieb gibtsauch für fast jede Aufgabe Jungs, die es besser draufhaben als ich.

Wenn dann z.B. der User "Urologe", mit offenbar sehr fundiertem Fachwissen, mir schreibt, dass er max. zwei Wochen mit einer OP warten würde, dann bringt mich das in eine Situation, wo ich überlege, ob ich mir die Zeit zur Meinungsfindung überhaupt noch leisten kann.... Ich weiss es schlicht nicht, denn ich bin neu in dem Thema, hab die Buchse voll und versuche keine groben Fehler zu machen. 

Die einzige gesicherte Erkenntnis, die ich bisher habe, ist die, dass ich mich selbst kümmern muss. Kein Prof. x, kein Dr. Y, niemand wird meine Krankheit wirklich für mich managen. Das muss ich selbst tun. Aber dabei stehe ich eben noch sehr am Anfang der Lernkurve und bin daher leicht beeinflussbar und auch verunsicherbar. 

Umso dankbarer bin ich für Eure Zeit, Euer Engagement und Euren Rat!!!

LG,
Frank

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Frank,




> dass ich bis jetzt pumperlgesund war und absolut keine Erfahrungen mit Ärzten, Krankenhäusern oder unserem ganzen Gesundheitssystem habe. Mir bleibt also nur das, was ich in diesem Forum und auch im privaten aktuell versuche: rumfragen, Meinungen aufschnappen, lesen, bewerten und so hoffentlich irgendwann zu einem Gesamtbild kommen, aus dem ich Entscheidungen ableiten kann.


Ich empfehle dir bei dem nächsten Gespräch mit deinem Urologen auf das Forum hier hinzuweisen!
Immer mehr Urologen und "offene" Ärzte schätzen die Diskussion speziell in diesem forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de.

Was ja durch oben geführte Dikussionsbeiträge  nachvollziehbar ist.

Ich wünsche dir  eine verständnisvolle Partnerin.

Winfried

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
hier noch einige interessante links:https://www.martini-klinik.de/die-ma...e-nachrichten/
https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....eschritten.php
https://www.rosenfluh.ch/media/arsme...ontherapie.pdf
https://www.martini-klinik.de/dk/fue...hiv-2009-2011/
https://www.martini-klinik.de/dk/fuer-aerzte/literatur/

aus dem Bericht "rosenfluh ch" allerdings von 2009_"Professor Alberto Bossi, Strahlenthera-peut aus dem französischen Villejuif,wusste gleich in einer Frage Klarheit zuschaffen: Die neoadjuvante Hormonthe-rapie vor einer radikalen Prostatektomiescheint keine Erfolg versprechende Op-tion zu sein. Eine Cochrane-Analyse, inder zehn randomisierte Studien ausge-wertet wurden, hat laut Bossi eindeutigzeigen können, dass diese Kombinationkeinen Vorteil für die Patienten bringt.Wahrscheinlich verschlechtert die anti-androgene Hormontherapie sogar diePrognose. Das legt eine kürzlich publi-zierte Studie nahe, in die die Daten von6000 Patienten eingingen. Es zeigte sich,dass drei Faktoren mit einer ungünstigenPrognose einhergehen: ein hoher Glea-son-Score, ein hoher PSA-Wert und, zurÜberraschung der Autoren, eine neoad-                                                                                            [COLOR=rgb(16.078000%, 14.510000%, 14.902000%)]juvante Hormontherapie. «Das ist eineganz wichtige und eindeutige Botschaftan die behandelnden Ärzte», sagte Bossi. "[/COLOR]

Kann mich den Empfehlungen des "Urologen" voll anschließen.






Gruß Skipper

----------


## Georg_

Die Statistik von Professor Alberto Bossi ist eine Meta-Studie die zehn vorliegende Studien auswertet. Wieso die Hormontherapie vor einer Operation dabei zu einer kürzeren Überlebenszeit führt konnte nicht ansatzweise erklärt werden, es war nur für alle überraschend.

Also muss man sich fragen, wer in der Regel vor einer Operation eine Hormontherapie erhält: dies sind Hochrisiko-Patienten die bereits bei der Diagnose Kapseldurchburch und/oder Metastasen haben. Bei diesen liegt die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit nach einer Operation bei über 50%, teilweise habe ich 90% gelesen. Dass diese Patienten eine kürzere Überlebenszeit haben als der Durchschnitt der operierten Patienten ist doch offensichtlich.

Auch Prof. Heidenreich war auf diesem Symposium und hat wie bekannt Frank trotzdem zu einer Hormontherapie vor einer möglichen Operation geraten. Wenn Frank sich für eine Therapie entscheiden sollte wird auch Prof. Heidenreich nicht einwenden, dass ginge nicht da noch keine sechs Monate Hormontherapie erfolgt seien.

----------


## skipper

Das der Patient direkt nach der Diagnose die Hormontherapie erhält hat m.E. etwas mit Beruhigung des Patienten zu tun , basiert jedoch nicht auf Evidenz.
Für mich wäre das Vorgehen: OP mit großer Lymphknotenentnahme, dann Hormontherapie *und* Bestrahlung - ein echtes Brett, was leider bei Franks Ausgangslage nötig sein wird.
Dann heißt es warten und Daumendrücken.
Das ist nur meine laienhafte,subjektive Meinung eines Nichtmediziners .
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Ich denke, dass  Empfehlung #36 von fs das Maß aller Dinge ist, und die Empfehlung zur schnellen Op  mutmasslich darin begründet ist, eine weitere unkontrollierte Aussat von Krebszellen vom Primärtumor zu verhindern.

Nach meiner Einschätzung würde eine Hormontherapie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zwar den PSA-Wert in den Keller treiben, aber dadurch wäre die Beurteilung des Aussmaßes der Erkrankung massiv erschwert.

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sind bereits jetzt Tumorzellen vorhanden, die sich eh durch die Hormontherapie kaum beeinflussen lassen und deren Verbreitung durch den fallenden PSA-Wert kaschiert wird. Genau diese sind die Gefährlichen.......

Gronau ist sicher eine sehr gute Adresse, aber alles was länger als max. -4- Wochen dauert wäre mir zu spät, obwohl selbst dieser Zeitraum mir eigentlich viel zu lange wäre.

Erfrage einfach nächstmögliche Termine  bei Deinen "Favoriten" und entscheide dann aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus.

Ich erkenne keinerlei Diagnostik, deren Ergebnisse einen anderen Weg weisen würden, und in den "Genuss" von bildgebenen Verfahren wirst Du noch öfter geraten als Dir lieb ist.

LG

----------


## Reinhold2

OT




> Ich ließ mich damals von meinem Wohnort London aus in Salzburg operieren, weil dort der Arzt meines Vertrauens tätig war, den ich durch Zufall über Bekannte gefunden hatte.Wassermann


Ein Kollege von mir ist von München nach London geflogen, um sich da operieren zu lassen. Imho alles reiner Patienten-Tourismus!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## lumberjack

> Das der Patient direkt nach der Diagnose die Hormontherapie erhält hat m.E. etwas mit Beruhigung des Patienten zu tun , basiert jedoch nicht auf Evidenz.
> Für mich wäre das Vorgehen: OP mit großer Lymphknotenentnahme, dann Hormontherapie *und* Bestrahlung - ein echtes Brett, was leider bei Franks Ausgangslage nötig sein wird.
> Dann heißt es warten und Daumendrücken.
> Das ist nur meine laienhafte,subjektive Meinung eines Nichtmediziners .
> Gruß Skipper


Hallo Skipper,

genau so sehe ich es auch.

Was nützen niedrige PSA-Werte, wenn dadurch die OP erschwert werden kann und die Beurteilung der Therapie (Schnittränder, postoperativer PSA-Verlauf usw.) unmöglich wird?
Nun ja: das Wachstum wird erst einmal gebremst und gleichzeitig ist es ein Schritt in Richtung Kastrationsresistenz, oder?

Jack

----------


## Georg_

> ... eine weitere unkontrollierte Aussat von Krebszellen vom Primärtumor zu verhindern.


 Dies soll ja gerade mit der Hormontherapie verhindert werden.




> aber dadurch wäre die Beurteilung des Ausmaßes der Erkrankung massiv erschwert.


 Also besser keine Therapie damit man die Krankheit besser beurteilen kann? Der Ausgangs-PSA Wert ist ja festgestellt, warum ihn konservieren?




> entscheide dann aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus


 Ein solche Entscheidung würde ich nie aus dem Bauch heraus treffen.




> "Genuss" von bildgebenen Verfahren


 Die bildgebenden Verfahren sind praktisch nebenwirkungsfrei. Warum nicht genau diagnostizieren? "Erstmal operieren und dann sehen wir weiter" halte ich für kein Konzept.




> OP mit großer Lymphknotenentnahme, dann Hormontherapie *und* Bestrahlung


 Zur Sicherheit Bestrahlung nach OP mit großer Lymphknotenentnahme? Die OP wird doch gemacht um den Primärtumor und die bekannten Metastasen zu entfernen. Muss man schon vorab damit rechnen dass dies nicht gelingt? Mit welchen Nebenwirkungen soll Frank denn weiterleben?




> die Beurteilung der Therapie (Schnittränder, postoperativer PSA-Verlauf usw.) unmöglich wird?


 Wenn wie eben vorgeschlagen nach der OP mit Hormontherapie weitergemacht wird ist der PSA dadurch nach unten beeinflusst und der "postoperative PSA-Verlauf" ist schwer zu beurteilen. Warum dann nicht vor der Operation damit anfangen? Dass eine OP durch eine Hormontherapie erheblich erschwert wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

----------


## lumberjack

> Dass eine OP durch eine Hormontherapie erheblich erschwert wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Das habe ich jedenfalls nicht von dir erwartet, lieber Georg.

Falls du schon öfter das Skalpell bei einer RPE geführt hast, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


Jack

----------


## Frank43

> Das habe ich jedenfalls nicht von dir erwartet, lieber Georg.
> 
> Falls du schon öfter das Skalpell bei einer RPE geführt hast, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
> 
> 
> Jack


Guten Morgen,

ich habe selbstredend auch noch nie ein Skalpell geschwungen, halte es aber für hochgradig unwahrscheinlich, dass die Mediziner, die ich konsultiert habe nicht in der Lage sind Vor- und Nachteile abzuschätzen. Sie haben unisono erklärt, dass die Hormontherapie "das Gebot der Stunde" sei und auch in diesem Thread war zu Beginn die Zustimmung groß.

Prof. Heidenreich ist gar der Meinung, dass erst eine mehrmonatige HT abgewartet werden soll, bevor operiert wird. Er nennt als Gründe die Ergebnisse seiner eigenen Studien, die in diesem Punkt eindeutig seien. Ich selbst bin dennoch im Zweifel und habe die Meinungsbildung noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Auch mein behandelnder Urologe hat sicher nicht, wie hier unterstellt, zur Beruhigung des Patienten und wider besseres Wissen die HT gestartet. Er ist sehr deutlich und sachlich im Umgang und keiner, der den Patient in seinen Aussagen schont. Also wird er auch kaum gegen medizinische Notwendigkeit HT quasi als Placebo verabreichen.

Nichtsdestotrotz freue ich mich über die rege Anteilnahme und die Kommentare hier.

LG,
Frank

----------


## skipper

Guten Morgen Frank,
es wäre gut diese Studien von Prof.Heidenreich zu kennen , da ja die Aussagen der Metastudie von Bossi aus der Schweiz genau entgegengesetzt lautete.
Wenn du einige Jahre hier im Forum mitliest erlebt man einige Wunderlichkeiten der so hochgelobten Mediziner. ( hier ist nicht Prof.Heidenreich gemeint, mit Sicherheit ein guter Arzt)
Einige Beiträge hier gehen auf die Problematik HT vor OP ein.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Völlig richtig, Frank.....

Wenn Prof. Heidenreich Dir die Sinnhaftigkeit genauestens erklärt hat, dann wird das schon seine Gründe haben. Der Mann weiss was er sagt, und wenn Du hier das Gefühl hast an der richtigen Adresse zu sein, dann sollten seine Worte natürlich einen größeren Stellenwert haben.

Wenn Spertel an dieser Stelle dies anders handhaben würde ist dies in allerhöchsten Maße belanglos.

Allerdings solltest Du wissen, dass selbst in urologischen Fachkreisen jeder Fall oft völlig unterschiedlich bewertet wird. Würde man Deinen Fall -5- Urologen zur Bewertung vorlegen würdest Du wahrscheinlich auch -5- gut begründete, aber unterschiedliche Meinungen erhalten.

Auch die Massnahmen, die in den Leitlinien verfasst worden sind, haben häufig keinen 100%igen Empfehlungsgrad.

Das ist, was ich mit "Bauchgefühl" gemeint habe; wenn Dir H´s Ausführungen plausibel und nachvollziehbar erscheinen, dann folge seinem Rat. Ich wusste zum Zeitpunkt meiner Diagnose auch nur, dass ich eine Prostata habe; Details zur Erkrankung habe ich mir erst später angelesen.

Alles hier Geschriebene dient nur der Meinungsbildung und für mich erhebe ich nicht den Anspruch klüger zu sein als ein erfahrener Urologe oder Facharzt.

Guten Rutsch....

----------


## highlander

Man sollte auch bedenken dass man früher erst gar nicht die möglichkeit hatte in einem Forum nach Meinungen zu fragen.Da hat man eben dem einen Arzt vertraut oder sich eine 2. meinung von einem anderen Arzt geholt und das wars dann.Man sollte fragen aber schlussendlich seine eigene meinung bilden.Und das sagt nun der , welcher das garantiert im Januar auch nicht kann!

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Skipper, hallo Spertel, 

so ist es: bis vor knapp drei Wochen wusste ich, dass ich ne Prostata habe, aber noch nicht mal wozu...

Seit die Diagnose da ist, habe ich Untersuchungen vornehmen lassen, fast normal weiter gearbeitet, Angehörigengespräche geführt, die eigene Angst bekämpft, den Kinder einen normalen Alltag aufrecht erhalten, Prof. Heidenreich und einen Onkologen konsultiert, Weihnachten "gefeiert", S3 Leitlinien gelesen, Vorträge von Dr. Kwon angeschaut und unendlich viel (auch hier) zum Thema gelesen.... 

Was ich sagen will: Ich würde die Studie von Prof. Heidenreich und auch viele andere auch gern kennen und gelesen haben und sauber gegeneinander abwägen können. Aber weder habe ich im Gespräch mit ihm nach den Details gefragt, noch hätte ich die Zeit gehabt alle relevanten Daten zu verarbeiten, selbst wenn ich es intellektuell könnte (kann ich natürlich leider nicht).

Wenn ich, worauf ich hoffe, doch noch einige Jahre mit dieser Krankheit zu leben habe, dann wird mein Bild klarer werden. Ich werde Ratschläge selber besser einordnen können und mündiger werden. Noch aber bin ich im Übergang zwischen Schock und Lernphase und bitte um Nachsicht.

Der Austausch hier (wenn auch schmerzlich) gibt mir viel. Insbesonder zeigt er andere Blickwinkel auf und hilft mir die richtigen Fragen zu stellen wenn ich einem Arzt ggü. sitze.

Also: bitte weitermachen!

LG,
Frank

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Frank
Nun ja... solltest du mit der Situation allein nicht klarkommen, kannst du die Hilfe eines erfahrenen Psychoonkologen suchen. Und weisst du was der dir als Erstes empfehlen wird? Nicht so viel in Internetforen rumlesen, am besten es ganz lassen!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
das ist für dich eine Extremsituation die es bestmöglich zu meistern gilt. Mein Respekt für deine offene Art und realistische Einschätzung.
Ich bin sicher du wirst eine gute Entscheidung treffen-das nötige Glück wünsche ich dir. Vertrauen ist auf jeden Fall wichtig.
Der letzten Zeile von spertel möchte ich mich vollumfänglich anschließen.
Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein möglichst gutes 2016!
Skipper

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn Prof. Heidenreich Dir die Sinnhaftigkeit genauestens erklärt hat, dann wird das schon seine Gründe haben. Der Mann weiss was er sagt, und wenn Du hier das Gefühl hast an der richtigen Adresse zu sein, dann sollten seine Worte natürlich einen größeren Stellenwert haben.


Hallo Reinhard,

eine persönliche Erklärung an einen Betroffenen hat sicher einen besonderen Stellenwert. Auch das Bauchgefühl, wie von Dir eingeblendet, vermag letztlich hilfreich zu sein.

Gut möglich, dass die folgenden 2 Links schon mal aufgerufen wurden. Aus ihnen ist nicht eindeutig zu entnehmen, was Professor Axel Heidenreich in Richtung Hormonbehandlung vor Prostatektomie wirklich meint.

https://www.rosenfluh.ch/media/congr...ontherapie.pdf

https://www.rosenfluh.ch/media/arsme...ontherapie.pdf

Aber das Interview -* hier* - vermittelt einen Eindruck von dem geschätzten Mediziner, das ihn einem möglichen Patienten schon etwas näher bringt.

Dir, jungem Weltenbummler - wo steckts Du denn gerade ? - alles Gute für Deine weitere PKH.


@Frank, Dir wünsche ich ein goldenes Händchen für die Therapieentscheidung.

*"Why am I here, and not somewhere else?"
*
Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Frank43

So, hatte gestern einen weiteren Professorentermin.
Ergebnis: Alles nicht gerade tolle Voraussetzungen.
Empfehlung: aggressive Reaktion auf aggressiven Krebs!
Also RPE und erweiterte Lymphadenektomie und das recht schnell.

Der Arzt geht allerdings nach Sichtung der Bildgebung davon aus, dass nur wenige Lymphknoten befallen seien und auch nicht so hoch in den Bauchraum ragend, wie im Befund beschrieben. Gewissheit bringt natürlich nur die Biopsie.

Was etwaigen Knochenbefall angeht, so sieht er zwar auch die Einschränkungen des Szintigramms, ist jedoch der Meinung,
dass -ob der Schmerzfreiheit und der Bildgebung- es a) gut sein können, dass sie wirklich nicht betroffen sind oder b) in so geringem Ausmaß, dass dies postoperativ in den Griff zu bekommen sei.

Generell hielt er mehr von OP und Bestrahlung als von Cyberknife und Co., was die Behandlung von Metastasen und Rezidiven angeht. Dies aber nur am Rande.

Frage an Euch: wie oft sollte ein Operateur eine RPE mit ausgedehnter Lymphadenektomie schon durchgeführt haben um
als "mein Operateur" in Betracht zu kommen? Er sprach von ca. 40 OP's in der Konstellation, die er durchgeführt habe.

LG,
Frank

----------


## skipper

Hallo Frank,
habe einmal gelesen das die Erfahrungskurve bis ca. 200 Op´s noch Verbesserungen bringt - danach hängt es stark von der Tagesform und dem internen Qualitätsmanagement ab. ( Hospitation bei erfolgreichen Kollegen/innen ) 40 Op`s wären mir zu wenig- es sei denn du hast großes Vertrauen und ein gutes Bauchgefühl. Publiziert dieser Arzt /Klinik Raten bezüglich postoperativer Kontinenz ... . Hast du mit einem dort operierten Patienten gesprochen,gemailt?
Gruß Skipper

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

hat er 40 Op insgesamt oder, wie Du schriebst, 40 OP dieser "Hochrisiko" Konstellation durchgeführt ? Das wäre sicher ein Unterschied, denn dann hätte er die "Standard" RPE nicht erwähnt/mitgezählt.

Nur so zum Differenzieren.

Viele Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Wenn der Arzt eine Operation selbst durchführen und abrechnen kann wird er in aller Regel eine Operation empfehlen. Wieso soll er den Patienten an einen Kollegen schicken und selbst auf die Abrechnung der Operation verzichten? 

Außerdem hat der Arzt sich hier an die S3 Leitlinien gehalten und kann damit nichts falsch machen. Neuere Therapieverfahren werden in der Leitlinie erst nach ca. 10 Jahren empfohlen nachdem entsprechende Studien vorliegen. Solange wird dann davon abgeraten.

Ob die Lymphknoten befallen sind erkennt man besser mit einem PSMA-PET-CT. Die MRT Bilder werden wie man sieht von den Ärzten unterschiedlich beurteilt. Eine Biopsie, so wie ich sie kenne, untersucht nur die Prostata und nicht die Lymphknoten. Gewissheit bringt natürlich nur die Biopsie - ist daher wohl nicht richtig.

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Uwe, Georg, Skipper,

gemeint war die RPE in Verbindung mit einer sehr ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie. Die reine RPE hat er auskunftsgemäss "viele hundert Male" durchgeführt. Er sieht die aisgedehnte Lymphadenektomie als den schwierigeren Part an. Die Zahl 40 bezog sich also auf die RPE in Kombination mit einer ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie.




> Eine Biopsie, so wie ich sie kenne, untersucht nur die Prostata und nicht die Lymphknoten. „Gewissheit bringt natürlich nur die Biopsie“ - ist daher wohl nicht richtig.


Eine Biopsie lässt sich m. W. vornehmen, wo immer sinnvoll. Biopsie = Entnahme und Untersuchung von Material aus einem lebenden Organismus zur mikroskopischen Untersuchung durch einen Pathologen.

In diesem Fall bedeutet das, dass die im OP Verlauf entnommenen Lymphknoten begleitend untersucht werden und so festgelegt wird, wie weit die Entnahme ausgedehnt wird. Die Biopsie der Prostata ist schon erfolgt und hat damit nichts zu tun. Sorry, wenn ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Frank43

[QUOTE=Georg_;87115
Außerdem hat der Arzt sich hier an die S3 Leitlinien gehalten und kann damit nichts falsch machen. Neuere Therapieverfahren werden in der Leitlinie erst nach ca. 10 Jahren empfohlen nachdem entsprechende Studien vorliegen. Solange wird dann davon abgeraten.
[/QUOTE]

Hi Georg,

erstaunlicherweise war sein Statement zum Nanoknife recht neutral bis positiv. Er sagte, er stehe der Entwicklung sehr positiv ggü., kenne zwar die kritischen Kommentare, habe aber noch kein negatives Patientenfeedback vernommen. 
Da in meinem Fall aber die erw. Lympahdenektomie notwnüendig sei, empfehle er doch dies im Rahmen einer OP mit der RPE zu erledigen.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Harald_1933

> dass die im OP Verlauf entnommenen Lymphknoten begleitend untersucht werden und so festgelegt wird, wie weit die Entnahme ausgedehnt wird.


Hallo Frank,

es wäre trotz GS 4 + 4 und Deines jugendlichen Alters möglicherweise doch angebracht, zunächst die Wächterlympknoten einzubeziehen, bevor man radikal alle Lympknoten entfernt.

Lies bitte -* hier* - 

*"So wie das Eisen außer Gebrauch rostet und das still stehende Wasser verdirbt oder bei Kälte gefriert, so verkommt der Geist ohne Übung"*
(Leonardo da Vinci)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Ja, bei einer Operation wird die man die entnommenen Lymphknoten histologisch auf Krebs untersuchen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Ja, aber die Reihenfolge sollte man sehr wohl beachten.

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Frank,
mein Mann ist aufgrund der hohen Schlagzahl von Prostata-OP's nach Berlin gegangen. Das Team um Prof. Dr. Miller ist absolut routiniert.
Ihm wurden während der OP 12 Lymphen entnommen und einige davon noch im OP per Schnellschnitt untersucht.
Ich denke, seine Wahl wäre immer wieder Berlin! Zudem war mein Mann auch nach Entfernung des Katheders (nach 3 Tagen) absolut dicht. 
Dir alles erdenklich Gute für das Jahr 2016 und eine riesen Portion Gesundheit!

----------


## Georg_

Das ist ja sehr erfreulich verlaufen! Ich habe mir den Bericht auf myprostate.eu durchgelesen. Ergänzen sollte man vielleicht, dass nach 5 Tagen ein neuer Katheter wegen Harnverhalt eingesetzt wurde. Dass nach drei Tagen der Katheter entfernt wurde hat mich überrascht.

In Berlin wurde ja nach DaVinci operiert. Interessant für mich ist, dass dabei auch 12 Lymphknoten entnommen wurden. Vielleicht kann Frank sich auch nach DaVinci operieren lassen, das hat ja weniger Nebenwirkungen als ein offener Bauchschnitt. Prof. Heidenreich kennt sich damit ja sehr gut aus.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,




> In Berlin wurde ja nach DaVinci operiert. Interessant für mich ist, dass dabei auch 12 Lymphknoten entnommen wurden.


Zur Lymphknotenentnahme mit da Vinci habe ich vor fast genau fünf Jahren mal geschrieben, *hier* nachzulesen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Danke Ralf für den Link. Im ersten Beitrag schrieb Frank:




> Mein  Urologe schlägt eine RPE und ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie mit  anschliessender Bestrahlung vor. Noch unklar ist, ob mittels daVinci  oder in offener OP (wegen der besseren Erreichbarkeit der höher  sitzenden Lymphknoten) operiert werden soll.


Da inzwischen empfohlen wird die oberen Lymphknoten nicht mehr zu entfernen, dürfte wohl DaVinci möglich und wahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative sein.

----------


## Heribert

Das einzige Problem, was eine ausgedehnte Lyphadenektomie bei der Computer gesteuerten OP macht, ist die deutlich längere OP-Zeit gegenüber der offenen OP. Es geht dabei also nur um die Dauer der Narkose, die gegenüber den Vorteilen von DaVinci zubuche schlägt.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

*Entfernung von Lymphknoten* 

Immer häufiger wird vehement, die umfassende operative Entfernung der Lymphknoten im Zusammenhang mit einer Prostatektomie empfohlen.  

Ist es nicht letztlich doch falsch, diese Lymphknoten so bedenkenlos aufzugeben, dient doch das Lymphsystem dazu, wie eine Art Drainagesystem ausgetretene Stoffe wie Eiweiß, Zellen, Salze und Flüssigkeit aufzunehmen und wieder dem Blutkreislauf zuzuführen? 

Es ist eine Einbahnstraße, die in der Peripherie in fast allen Geweben des Körpers ihren Anfang nimmt. Sie sammelt dort allen Sondermüll auf und entleert sich in die obere Hohlvene kurz vor dem Herzen. Damit ist der Kreislauf geschlossen. Somit verfügen alle höhere Lebewesen über ein Gefäß (die Schlagadern oder Arterien), das vom Herzen wegführt und über zwei Gefäße, nämlich Venen und Lymphgefäße, die Blut und Lymphe wieder zum Herzen zurücktransportieren.

Diese Drainagefunktion der Lymphe ist eine ihrer Hauptfunktionen. Wenn immer sich Flüssigkeit zwischen den Zellen anhäuft, z.B. bei Verletzungen oder Entzündungen, dann tritt sie vermehrt in Aktion und sorgt dafür, das diese aufgenommen und sicher beseitigt wird. Welche Auswirkung der Ausfall der Lymphe hat, wurde am Tierexperiment sichtbar. Unterbindet man die Lymphbahnen an nur einem Bein komplett, tritt unweigerlich der Tod innerhalb von 24 Stunden ein!

Das Lymphsystem besteht aus der eigenen speziell zusammengesetzten Flüssigkeit, den Leitungsbahnen, den Lymphknoten, der Milz und dem Thymus.

1. Lymphflüssigkeit und Milchsaft (Chylus)
Die Lymphflüssigkeit ist eine wässrig-hellgelbe Flüssigkeit. Sie besteht aus Flüssigkeit mit Stoffen, die nicht aus dem Gewebe zurück in die venösen Leitungsbahnen resorbiert wurden (ca. 10 Prozent der Gewebsflüssigkeit), dazu gehören auch Eiweiße und Fette aus der Verdauung, Fremdkörper, Erreger und Blut, das nach einer Gewebsverletzung geronnen ist. Nach der Aufnahme von fettreicher Nahrung kann die Lymphe dann ganz milchig- trüb aussehen- dies wird als Chylus bezeichnet. Charakteristisch für das Lymphgefäßsystem ist, dass es blind in der Peripherie beginnt- also hat man immer einen Einfluss auf das Lymphsystem, wenn man das Interstitium (zwischen den Organen liegendes Gewebe) behandelt.

2. Die Lymphgefäße
Das Lymphgefäßsystem beginnt blind im Gewebe und verläuft quasi parallel zum Venensystem für die Drainage in unserem Körper, indem es seine Lymph- Flüssigkeit wieder in unseren Blutkreislauf zurückführt. Es ist mit seinen Leitungsbahnen neben unserem Blutkreislauf das wichtigste Transportsystem von Nähr- und Abfallstoffen. Topographisch gesehen, stehen das oberflächliche, das tiefe und das System der Organlymphgefäße miteinander in Verbindung und je tiefer in unserem Körper die Lymphgefäße liegen, desto größer werden sie. Dieses System führt seine Flüssigkeit über die Lymphknoten, die wie Kontrollstellen sind, in die Venenwinkel: Innere Drosselvene (Vena jugularis interna) und in die Schlüsselbeinvene (Vena subclavia). Das bedeutet, dass die Lymphflüssigkeit aus dem rechtem Arm, rechter Kopfhälfte, dem rechten Teil der Lunge und dem rechtem Mittelfell (Mediastinum) in den rechten Venenwinkel fliesst und der Rest (jeweils die linke Seite der oben genannten Regionen) und aus Beinen und Bauch in den linken Venenwinkel.

3. Die Lymphknoten
Die Lymphknoten (wir haben wohl 50- 100 in unserem Organismus) stellen für die Lymphe eine Filter- und Untersuchungsstation für körper- schädliche Stoffe dar. Außer im zentralen Nervensystem gibt es in unserem Körper überall Lymphknoten. Der Sinn von Lymphknotenansammlungen (Kniekehle/Achsel/Hals/Leiste) ist unter anderem, dass die Gift- und Fremdstoffe in unseren Organismus nicht weiter vordringen können und lebenswichtige Organe wie z.B. das Gehirn somit geschützt werden. Eindringende Flüssigkeit wird in den äußeren Bereich des Lymphknotens geführt und von dort langsam in das Innere. Im Inneren eines Lymphknotens befinden sich gehäufte Lymphozyten und sogenannte Fresszellen. Sie regen unter anderem die Vermehrung von Lymphozyten an, was an Lymphknoten teilweise gut von außen zu spüren ist, da dies zum Anschwellen eines Lymphknotens führen kann. Die speziell gebildeten Lymphozyten verteilen sich anschließend im gesamten betroffenen Organismus um die Fremdstoffe zu bekämpfen.

4. Die Milz  ein überflüssiges Organ?
Als einziges lymphatisches Organ, welches in den Blutkreislauf eingeschlossen ist, findet sich die Milz im linken Oberbauch. Vorgeburtlich findet dort die Blutbildung statt. Später dient sie dem Abbau alter Blutzellen, der Speicherung von Blutplättchen (Thrombozyten), dem Abbau von Gerinnungsprodukten, sowie der Produktion von Blutbestandteilen, die der Immunabwehr dienen. Weil andere Organe im Erwachsenenalter diese Aufgaben übernehmen können, wird der Milz in der schulwissenschaftlichen Medizin eine untergeordnete Bedeutung beigemessen, obwohl nach operativer Entfernung häufig Gerinnungsstörungen und zunehmende Infektanfälligkeit beobachtet werden kann.

5. Der Thymus- Klassenzimmer für junge Abwehrzellen
Der Thymus liegt im vorderen Brustkorb über dem Herzbeutel. Er reift bis zur Pubertät voll aus und bildet sich danach wieder zurück. Weil dort die Prägung wichtiger Abwehrzellen stattfindet, wird der Thymus auch als Schule der Immunzellen bezeichnet. Außerdem soll er als drüsiges Organ Hormone bilden, die der Immunabwehr dienlich sind. Dennoch findet der Thymus in der konventionellen Therapie wenig Beachtung.

Die Geschichte der Entdeckung des Lymphsystems
Hippokrates war der Erste, der das Lymphsystem, bzw. Lymphknotenansammlungen, in seinem Werk Über Einrenkung der Gelenke im 5. Jahrhundert erwähnte. Gaspare Asselli (1581-1626), ein italienischer Chirurg und Anatom beschrieb dieses System 1622 als Erster. Er entdeckte es an Präparaten von Hunden und bezeichnete die Lymphgänge als Milchgefässe, wohl wegen der Farbe der Lymphflüssigkeit.

Zu Beginn des 17. Jahrhunderts wurden die jahrhundertelang geltenden Aussagen von Clarissimus Galenus (ca. 129- ca. 216), auch Galenios oder Galenos von Pergamon genannt, die eine Mischung aus seinen anatomischen Erkenntnissen von Tierkadavern und Interpretationen von Funktionsweisen unseres Organismus waren, unter teils erheblichen Widerständen, verworfen. Seine Sichtweise eines dynamischen Gleichgewichtes unseres Organismus und der Verbindung von philosophischen und materiellen Grundsätzen wurde aufgrund seiner fehlerhaften anatomischen und physiologischen Grundlagen abgelehnt.

William Harvey (1578- 1657), ein englischer Arzt und Anatom, gab 1628 die erste Beschreibung des Blutgefäßsystems in seinem Werk Anatomische Studien über die Bewegung des Herzens und des Blutes ab. Sein Kollege, der italienische Anatom Marcellus Malpighias, konnte später anhand mikrosokopischer Studien nachweisen, wie das arterielle Blut in den venösen Teil anhand der Kapillaren kommt. Diese beiden waren die ersten, die eine andere als die von Von Galen verbreitete und in der Allgemeinheit geltende Auffassung von der Lehre der Säfte, vertraten.

When Harvey solved the circulation of the blood, he only reached the banks of the rivers of life. Arthur Taylor Still, Begründer der Osteopathie

Johannes Wesling (Johann Vesling, Veslingius) (1598-1649), ein deutscher Arzt, Professor für Anatomie und Chirurgie, entdeckte und skizzierte bei seinen reichlich durchgeführten Sektionen Teile des (damals noch Milchadern genanntem) lymphatischen Systems.

Der französiche Anatom Jean Pecquet (1622-1674) entdeckte 1651 anhand des Präparates eines Hundes die Cisterna Chyli, den Milchbrustgang und die Verbindung zum venösen System. Der Schwede Olof Rudbeck (1630-1708) beschrieb 1652 als Erster gut das Lymphatische System, in dem er es überhaupt als eigenes Organsystem entdeckte.


Erkrankungen und Beschwerden Lymphsystem

Erkrankungen des Lymphsystems können sowohl gutartiger als auch bösartiger Natur sein. Zu den gutartigen Erkrankungen, die auch naturheilkundlichen Verfahren gut zugänglich sind, zählt z.B. die Angina tonsillaris, bei der die Gaumenmandeln akut entzündet sind. Wenn der Abfluss der Lymphflüssigkeit gestört ist, so kann es zu einem Stau kommen. Dann kommt es zu Schwellungen in der betroffenen Region (oftmals der Beine) durch die Flüssigkeitsansammlungen- dem sogenannten Lymphödem. Der Stau kann durch Entfernung von Lymphknoten (z.B. im Rahmen einer Brust- Operation), Wurmerkrankungen in tropischen Ländern oder andere Erkrankungen wie z.B. die Leukämie verursacht sein. Sowohl Lymphgefässe als auch Lymphknoten können sich entzünden- meist sind hierbei Bakterien verantwortlich. Man spricht dann von einer Lymphangitis bzw. einer Lymphadenitis.

Schwerwiegende Erkrankungen des Lymphsystems sind die malignen (bösartigen) Lymphome. Hierzu zählen der Morbus Hodgkin , die Non-Hodgkin-Lymphome und als Sonderformen das Plasmozytom und die chronische lymphatische Leukämie.

Es wäre wohl doch überlegenswert, das Lymphsystem nicht durch Entnahme unzähliger Knoten seiner wichtigen Funktion zu berauben. Vielmehr würde zumindest ich eine gezielte prophylaktische Radiatio z.B. per IGRT bevorzugen. Dann haben möglicherweise vorhandene Tumorzellen ihre Teilungsfähigkeit zumindest überwiegend verloren; aber ich verfüge noch über ein intaktes Lymphsystem. Bitte hierzu auch noch - *hier* - lesen.

*"Wer immer motiviert bleibt, motiviert andere, sich zu motivieren, wenn man einmal nicht motiviert ist"*
(Luca Moser)    

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Hier noch ein kleiner Zusatz:



> *
> 2 diagnostische Relevanz*
> Die Identifikation und Entfernung der Wächterlymphknoten hat sich im Rahmen des operativen Tumormanagements des Mammakarzinoms, des malignen Melanoms und des Prostatakarzinomsetabliert. Bei Tumorfreiheit der Wächterlymphknoten kann auf eine Tumorfreiheit der nachgeschalteten Lymphknotenstationen geschlossen und auf eine ausgedehnteLymphonodektomie verzichtet werden.


http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Lymphknoten

Das war wohl vielleicht ein Grund, warum mir nur 4 Knoten entfernt wurden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

OT
Wenn die Lymphentfernung verzichtbar wäre, verstehe ich nicht, wieso z.B. bei Brustkrebs-OP´s, auf jedem Fall Lymphknoten entfernt werden. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn die Patientinnen nicht zu *100%* ein Lymphödem im Arm bekommen würden. Mal sofort, in ein, fünf, oder in zehn Jahren. Das habe ich in der Földi-Klinik erzählt bekommen, wo ich wegen meinem Lymphödem in der Reha war.

----------


## Frank43

Hallo an Euch alle!

Vielen Dank für den wertvollen Input zum Thema Lymphknoten.
Hier werde ich einen Schwerpunkt im Vorgespräch der OP legen müssen, denn es scheint mitnichten eine klare, eindeutige Situation zu geben.

Was ich bisher weiß: Das CT (kein
PSMA PET CT) ergab den starken Verdacht des ausgedehnten Lymphknotenbefalls. Und zwar bis in Höhe der Nierenstiele. Max. Durchmesser 2cm. So steht's im Befund...

ALLE bis dato gesprochenen Ärzte gehen davon aus, dass die LK befallen sind, wissen jedoch nicht, in welchem Umfang und sagen, dass es THEORETISCH auch sein KÖNNTE, dass ich chronisch vergrößerte Knoten habe und diese im CT eben so aussehen wie sie aussehen, auch wenn sie nicht befallen wären. Gleichzeitig sprechen indes alle Begleitbefunde dagegen und so geht man davon aus, dass ein Befall vorliegt und die ausgedehnte Lymphadenektomie notwendig sein wird (Evidenz bringt nur die histologische Untersuchung während der OP).

Der zuletzt konsultierte Arzt bezweifelte nach Sichtung der CT Bilder den starken/multiplen Befall bis hoch in den Bauchraum und sagte, man müsse sehr sorgfältig abwägen, welche Knoten entfernt würden und dabei den Wächterlymphknoten (dabei begegnete mir der Begriff erstmalig) ein besonderes Augenmerk schenken.
Haralds Hinweise werden mir im Gespräch bestimmt sehr helfen.

Klar ist für mich, dass, wenn möglich, ich natürlich gerne so wenig Lymphknoten entnommen bekommen möchte. Allerdings nicht "auf Risiko".

Kein Arzt ging bis dato davon aus, dass mittels DaVinci operiert werden könne. Und auch hier im Thread kam der Hinweis, dass bei "4+4" ohnehin nur offen operiert werde und ich Gronau als OP Standort daher von der Liste nehmen könne. Geschätzte Dauer für die offene OP waren 6-8h.

Auch hier werde ich wohl nochmals genauer und an anderen Stellen nachfragen müssen.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung und die wertvollen Hinweise und Denkanstöße.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Georg_

> Evidenz bringt nur die histologische Untersuchung während der OP


Eine vergleichbare Evidenz bringt auch das PSAM-PET-CT, die befallenen Lymphknoten leuchten dabei deutlich auf. Und die Frage welche Lymphknoten nun wirklich befallen sind beeinflusst ja die weitere Therapie.

----------


## Frank43

> Eine vergleichbare Evidenz bringt auch das PSAM-PET-CT, die befallenen Lymphknoten leuchten dabei deutlich auf. Und die Frage welche Lymphknoten nun wirklich befallen sind beeinflusst ja die weitere Therapie.


Ja, da befinde ich mich gerade in der Terminabstimmung. Die Ärzte sehen die Eindeutigkeit unter Eligard allerdings nicht ganz so optimistisch.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Klaus (A)

> . Die Ärzte sehen die Eindeutigkeit unter Eligard allerdings nicht ganz so optimistisch.


Hallo Frank,
diese Frage wird z.Zt. untersucht.
Es sieht danach aus, dass PSMA PET unter HB (Eligard...) sogar Vorteile hat indem die Empfindlichkeit erhöht wird.

Siehe z.B.

https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...548769?lang=de

Hier steht z.B.:
"_Patienten mit laufender Androgen-Entzugstherapie (ADT) wiesen jedoch  signifikant häufiger einen pathologischen Befund in der PSMA-Liganden  PET/CT auf."

Klaus_

----------


## Georg_

Vielleicht können wir Frank doch noch zu einem PSMA-PET-CT bewegen. Der von Klaus verlinkte Artikel schreibt eingangs:




> Die PET/CT mit dem PSMA-Liganden 68Ga-PSMA-11 gilt als  Durchbruch in der Diagnostik des rezidivierenden Prostatakarzinoms (PCa)  und hat sich seit seiner klinischen Einführung im Mai 2011 rasch  national und international verbreitet. Die meisten PCa-Metastasen sind  3 h p. i. deutlicher zu sehen als in früheren Aufnahmen.

----------


## Reinhold2

> Vielleicht können wir Frank doch noch zu einem PSMA-PET-CT bewegen.


Dazu würde mein Urologe sagen: "Na und, wem nützt es bei einer Prostatektomie, wenn wir z.B. ein Bild von einem 2 mm großen Fleck in der linken Achsel haben?!" (Hier passt meine Signatur hervorragend!)

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man weiß welche Lymphknoten befallen sind kann man sich darauf beschränken diese bei der Operation zu entfernen. Man muss nicht auf Verdacht alle im Beckenraum herausholen. Die bei der Operation nicht entfernten Knoten kann man gezielt bestrahlen, z.B. mit Cyberknife. So auch eine Fernmetastase in der Achsel oder Knochenmetastasen.

Man muss auch nicht rätseln wieso der PSA Wert nach der Operation ansteigt sondern sieht wo noch Krebs verblieben ist und kann diesen gezielt behandeln.

So auch in dem erwähnten Artikel: 


> Bei 40% der nachbeobachteten Patienten wurde im Anschluss an die  PSMA-Liganden PET/CT eine lokale anstatt einer systemischen Therapie  durchgeführt.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Kernspin-Spektroskopie
*
Vor etlichen Jahren, als die Befundung mit PET noch nicht überall verfügbar war, behalf man sich mit der Spektroskopie. Das führte damals dazu, dass man bei mir in der typischen Medizinersprache einen "kontrollwürdigen" Lymphknoten bemerkt hatte, der dann auch ein Jahr später erneut kontrolliert wurde. Erst Professor Reske in Ulm gab nach einer PET/CT mit zusätzlicher endorektaler Spule Entwarnung, was diesen Lymphknoten betraf. Bitte -* hier* - zu dieser mittlerweile ziemlich überholter Methode nachzulesen.

Frank scheint mir bei seinem Arzt in guten Händen zu sein, wenn dieser schon selbst Die Wächterlymphknoten ins Gespräch brachte. Ich drücke ihm auch an dieser Stelle die Daumen.

*"Der Ungeduldige fährt sein Heu naß ein"*
(Wilhelm Busch)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Nachfolgend noch ein büschen Recherche:

http://www.medizin-transparent.at/pr...ng-ausbreitung

http://news.doccheck.com/de/1199/pro...teckte-mikros/

*"Nur Geduld! Mit der Zeit wird aus Gras Milch"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank43

Kurze Aktualisierung:
PSA binnen 11 Tagen unter Eligard von 195 auf 150 gesunken.
Insgesamt sind nun gut drei Wochen seit Verabreichung der Depotspritze vergangen
Neue Blutprobe im Laufe der Woche.

LG
Frank

----------


## Frank43

Hallo,

eine neuerliche Aktualisierung nach Rücksprache mit Gronau.
Auch dort schätzt man die Wahrscheinlichkeit der in den Bauchraum reichenden Lymphknotenmetastasen als gering ein.
Gleichzeitig teilt man die Meinung von Prof. Heidenreich und würde mit der OP noch einige Monate abwarten.

Anders als hier geäußert, operiert man in Gronau auch die RPE mit ausgedehnter Lymphadenektomie mittels DaVinci.
Ebenfalls ist es nicht richtig, dass bei Gleason 4+4 nur offen operiert wird. Auch hierin sieht man in Gronau kein Hindernis für eine DaVinci OP.

Allgemein sagte man mir, dass die offene OP in einigen Ländern bereits ausgestorben sei und dies über kurz oder lang auch in D zu erwarten sei.

Selbst wenn ich natürlich weiß, dass jeder Arzt sein präferiertes Verfahren empfehlen wird, hat das Gespräch den Blickwinkel verändert und aufgezeigt, daß die ein oder andere hier als gesichert angesehene Erkenntnis nicht mehr gültig ist.

LG,
Frank

PS: die größte aktuelle Hürde stellt wohl der Termin für ein PSMA PET CT dar. Die kommenden vier Wochen scheinen ausgebucht.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Frank,

zu unserer Ehrenrettung möchte ich aus Deinem Beitrag #91 zitieren: 



> Kein Arzt ging bis dato davon aus, dass mittels DaVinci operiert werden könne.


Wenn Werner dann meint, es müsse eine offene OP sein und dies würde in Gronau nicht gemacht - er ist auch nicht erheblich schlauer als die von Dir bisher konsultierten Professoren. Jedenfalls würden wir uns alle freuen, wenn Du statt offenem Bauchschnitt eine DaVinci Operation machen lassen könntest.

Mit dem Termin für die PSMA-PET-CT: wenn Du anrufst um einen Termin zu machen wirst Du erstmal verdächtigt ein gesetzlich Versicherter zu sein. Dann bekommst Du einen sehr späten Termin. Anders wenn ein Arzt am gleichen Krankenhaus dies zur Vorbereitung einer Behandlung eines Privatpatienten benötigt. Für akute Fälle lassen sie immer ein paar Termine frei. 
Bei meiner Radiologie wurde das Kontrastmittel/Tracer am Vormittag per Kurier "frisch" vom Labor angeliefert und durfte auch nur an diesem Tag verwendet werden. Auch hatte sich die Praxis mit dem Labor dahingehend verständigt dass immer nur Montags ein Kontrastmittel angeliefert wurde. Von heute auf morgen geht ein PSMA-PET-CT daher nicht. Aber auch Gronau gibt Dir ja länger Zeit bis zur Operation.

Georg

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Georg,

da da hast Du recht, das habe ich geschrieben und so war es auch.
Ich wollte auch niemandem einen Vorwurf machen, sondern nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das gezielte Nachfragen manchmal neue, andere Erkenntnisse bringt.

DaVinci ist mir sympathisch, monatelang abwarten eher nicht.
Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfacher geworden. 

Auf Nachfrage und mit Verweis auf die anderslautenden Studienergebnisse (Bossi) hat auch Prof. Heidenreich erklärt, dass aus seiner Sicht eine Hormontherapie vor RPE nicht angeraten ist, wenn es sich um einen organbegrenzten Tumor ohne Metastasen handelt. Da in meinem Fall Lymphknotenmetastasen vorliegen sei eine Hormontherapie hilfreich, was die Möglichkeit der kompletten Entfernung der Prostata ohne positive Schnittränder und Komplikationen angeht. 

Deine Hinweise zu den PSMA PET Terminen nehme ich dankbar auf.

LG, 
Frank

----------


## Georg_

> Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfacher geworden.


Ich denke schon. Fokale Therapien wie Brachytherapie oder Protonenbestrahlung scheiden bei Dir auf Grund der Metastasen aus. Bei einer Bestrahlung wird man voraussichtlich großflächig bestrahlen wollen um die Lymphknoten mit zu bestrahlen. Dies führt zu deutlichen Nebenwirkungen. Wenn NanoKnife zu ausgefallen ist so bleibt nur die RPE und da ist der DaVinci Methode der Vorzug zu geben wenn sie anwendbar ist. (Siehe erster Rat) Und Gronau ist eine sehr gute Adresse.

Auch bei mir hat man eine Hormontherapie vor der Operation empfohlen in der Hoffnung, dass der Krebs außerhalb der Kapsel sich etwas reduziert. Bei einer Bestrahlung wird ebenfalls so vorgegangen. Nach drei Monaten Hormontherapie war aber noch keine Verkleinerung mit MRT festzustellen. Tatsächlich lag aber ein leichtes Overstaging vor so dass der Krebs trotzdem bei der Operation vollständig entfernt werden konnte. So jedenfalls die Aussage der Ärzte nach der Operation.

----------


## WernerE

> Hallo Frank,
> 
> zu unserer Ehrenrettung möchte ich aus Deinem Beitrag #91 zitieren: 
> 
> Wenn Werner dann meint, es müsse eine offene OP sein und dies würde in Gronau nicht gemacht - er ist auch nicht erheblich schlauer als die von Dir bisher konsultierten Professoren. Jedenfalls würden wir uns alle freuen, wenn Du statt offenem Bauchschnitt eine DaVinci Operation machen lassen könntest.
> 
> Mit dem Termin für die PSMA-PET-CT: wenn Du anrufst um einen Termin zu machen wirst Du erstmal verdächtigt ein gesetzlich Versicherter zu sein. Dann bekommst Du einen sehr späten Termin. Anders wenn ein Arzt am gleichen Krankenhaus dies zur Vorbereitung einer Behandlung eines Privatpatienten benötigt. Für akute Fälle lassen sie immer ein paar Termine frei. 
> Bei meiner Radiologie wurde das Kontrastmittel/Tracer am Vormittag per Kurier "frisch" vom Labor angeliefert und durfte auch nur an diesem Tag verwendet werden. Auch hatte sich die Praxis mit dem Labor dahingehend verständigt dass immer nur Montags ein Kontrastmittel angeliefert wurde. Von heute auf morgen geht ein PSMA-PET-CT daher nicht. Aber auch Gronau gibt Dir ja länger Zeit bis zur Operation.
> 
> Georg



Hallo Georg,

wenn Du mit "Werner" mich meinst (WernerE), so möchte ich Deinen Kommentar berichtigen. Ich hatte gesagt, dass *in diesem Forum* in Franks Situation oft von Da Vinci abgeraten wird. Ich persönlich (als Laie!) glaube, dass Da Vinci auch in Franks Situation anwendbar ist. Frank ist nun dort gewesen und hat sich sicherlich informieren lassen. Bei dem Gespräch liegen die OP-Geräte als Anschauungsmaterial auf dem Tisch. Und wenn man erkennt, wie die Greifarme im Bauchraum ihre Arbeit tun (mit 360 Grad Beweglichkeit ohne jegliches Zittern des Operateurs), bekommt man schon Zutrauen zu der Methode. Auch die Bildvergrößerung im Bauchraum birgt für den am Joystick sitzenden Chirurgen nicht zu unterschätzende Vorteile.

Viele Grüße natürlich auch an Frank und eine gute Entscheidung.

WernerE

----------


## lumberjack

> Jedenfalls würden wir uns alle freuen, wenn Du statt offenem Bauchschnitt eine DaVinci Operation machen lassen könntest.


Hallo Georg,

warum da Freude bei ALLEN aufkommen sollte, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bei Betroffenen wie mir, die eine offene OP ohne Komplikationen überstanden haben und nach kurzer Zeit ihre gewohnte Lebensqualität erreicht haben, löst deine Aussage maximal ein Schulterzucken aus. Die Vor- und Nachteile von offener OP/DaVinci sind in den letzten Jahren hier schon oft kontrovers disskutiert worden.
Für Frank ist es wichtig, das er den "Arzt seines Vertrauens" findet, dabei ist das OP-Verfahren zweitrangig.


Jack

----------


## skipper

Als "offen Operierter" kann ich mich Jack´s Aussage nur voll anschließen. Wichtig erscheint mir die Erfahrung des Operateurs (durch Auswahl beeinflussbar)und seine Tagesform( nicht beeinflussbar).
Ein Novize am Joystick liefert mit Sicherheit schlechtere Ergebnisse als ein Könner am Skalpell.
Die Aussage von Prof.Heidenreich ist mir nicht verständlich, es sei denn ihm ist eine R0 Situation wichtig. Sind alle eventuell vorhandenen Mikrometastasen damit eliminiert ? Wem nutzt es ? Vielleicht kann jemand Aufklärung leisten.
Viele Grüße verbunden mit den besten Wünschen fürs neue Jahr
Skipper

----------


## highlander

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie ein Operateur überhaupt Erfahrung sammelt.Die sammelt er logischerweise indem er Menschen operiert.Und irgendwann war da mal der erste unter seinem Skalpell , dann der 50.ste  und dann der 200.ste
Ich glaube aber nicht dass alle 200 nun schlecht operiert worden sind.Wie läuft sowas ab.Sitzt da die ersten 200 Operationen ein zweiter Arzt mit dabei?Kann ich mir in dem heutigen Klinikalltag kaum vorstellen
Hoffe nicht dass diese Frage wieder zu blöd ist aber entschuldige mich schon mal im voraus falls doch.

----------


## Reinhold2

Diesen u.a. Worten kann ich mich nur anschließen. Auf keinen Fall will ich die hundertste Diskussion pro DaVinci vs. offene OP neu befeuern. Wieso die DaVinci-Methode die einzig heilsbringende Methode sein soll offenbart sich mir nicht. Ich bin, bei einem GS von 4 + 4, natürlich offen operiert worden. Meine Entscheidung dazu, ist von dem Chefarzt der Reha, wo ich nach der OP war, bestätigt worden. Und zwar aus einem ganz anderen *wichtigen Grund*: die Klinik, einer der größten in D. mit 230 Patienten, führt eine Strichliste mit Vergleich der Kontinenz bei DaVinci- und bei "offen" Operierten. Und siehe da, die offen Operierten weisen eine viel höhere Quote an Kontinenten aus, als die DaVinci-Leute. Warum das so ist, können sich die Ärzte nicht erklären, aber dem ist halt so. Da sagte mir einmal der Chefarzt der Klinik: "Wenn ich mich operieren lassen müsste, nur offen". Die Entscheidung über die OP-Methode ist imho aber nur halb so wichtig, wie die anderen Entscheidungen über das ob, das wo, von wem etc., die man in so einer Situation treffen muss. 
Gruß
Reinhold




> Hallo Georg,
> 
> warum da Freude bei ALLEN aufkommen sollte, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Bei Betroffenen wie mir, die eine offene OP ohne Komplikationen überstanden haben und nach kurzer Zeit ihre gewohnte Lebensqualität erreicht haben, löst deine Aussage maximal ein Schulterzucken aus. Die Vor- und Nachteile von offener OP/DaVinci sind in den letzten Jahren hier schon oft kontrovers disskutiert worden.
> Für Frank ist es wichtig, das er den "Arzt seines Vertrauens" findet, dabei ist das OP-Verfahren zweitrangig.
> 
> 
> Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

neee, die frage ist nicht blöd!



> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit wie ein Operateur überhaupt Erfahrung sammelt.Die sammelt er logischerweise indem er Menschen operiert.Und irgendwann war da mal der erste unter seinem Skalpell , dann der 50.ste und dann der 200.ste
> Ich glaube aber nicht dass alle 200 nun schlecht operiert worden sind.Wie läuft sowas ab.Sitzt da die ersten 200 Operationen ein zweiter Arzt mit dabei?Kann ich mir in dem heutigen Klinikalltag kaum vorstellen


ich wurde von 2 ärzten operiert.
ein uriologe und 1 urologe chirurg.
http://www.urologiezentrum-kiel.de/d...-uns/braun.php

Prof. Dr. Seif hatte mich operiert.
er sagte mir, dass er bereits einige hundert operationen hatte.
was immer das bedeutet. ich hatte nicht nachgefragt.
ich war damals zu nervös.  :L&auml;cheln:  - bzw."neuling", wie du . . .

ich vermute einmal, dass ist einer der guten versteckten ärzte, die man als niedergelassenen arzt findet.
er war vorher als oberarzt in der kinderurologie an der uni zu kiel. machte sich vor 5 jahren selbstständig.

gruss
hartmut
(kassenpartient)

----------


## Frank43

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin bin keineswegs sicher mich mittels DaVinci operieren zu lassen, finde es aber beruhigend die Option zu haben schneller wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.

Ich suche den besten Weg und den besten Operateur. Wenn der "offene OP" heißt, dann gehe ich ihn. 
Wie schon geschrieben ist der ganze Entscheidungsprozess für einen Laien schwer.

Jeder ist geprägt von seinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und ich hoffe bald sagen zu können, dass ich - subjektiv- die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe.

Eine Bewertung traue ich mir aktuell nicht zu. Sollte aber DaVinci vom Ergebnis gleichwertig sein, spricht immerhin der weniger invasive Eingriff für das Verfahren. Und die Ärzte aus Gronau genießen ja auch hier einen guten Ruf.
Eine Überlegung ist es also auf jeden Fall.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo frank,

daVinci läuft nicht mehr bei einem GS 4/4
das lehnen seriöse ärzte selbst in hamburg ab.
es sei denn, du bist privat versichert.
dann wird das unmögliche war gemacht  -- das kennen wir ja. . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

das ist nun von mir eine aussage, die ich vor ca. 3 jahren bekommen habe.
ich hatte 4/3, und war in hamburg /martini-klinik, - 2. gutachten.
die wollten mich nur 0ffen reparieren.

hormonbehandlung:
ja, das gibt es vor der OP.
mein krebs war zu nahe an der rektorwand.
die wollten mir in hamburg eine hormon therapie geben.
mein arzt in kiel hatte daraufhin noch einmal in meinem arsch geguckt, und er meinte, er bekomme es auch so hin.
was für ein glück, --- oder auch nicht . . . 

sorry, das ich nun nicht konform schreibe, aber du verstehst,  wie ich es meine.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank43

Hallo Hartmut,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Gronau seriös ist und die haben gesagt, sie machen es dauernd. Auch bei 4+4. 
Sie sind, wie beschrieben, gar der Meinung, dass die offene OP mit der Zeit komplett aussterbe. In einigen Ländern sei sie das schon. Ich kann das nicht prüfen, gebe nur die Aussage wieder.

Lage, Metastasierung, Größe etc. kann ich auch als Laie als Kriterien für OP Methoden nachvollziehen. Gleason allerdings nicht. Bin für eine Erklärung sehr dankbar.

Und ja, ich bin privat versichert. Auch wenn es mir systemisch nicht gefällt, freue ich mich im Moment, wie schnell die Türen aufgehen. 

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

oh je, lieber frank,

ich glaube, das klappt nicht.
allein schon wegen der lymphknoten  . . . .

ich melde mich morgen noch einmal, wenn ich rücksprache mit meinem uro hatte.

gruss
hartmut

BTM: ich hatte mein erstes posting noch einmal verändert/ korrigiert.

----------


## buschreiter

> Eine Bewertung traue ich mir aktuell nicht zu. Sollte aber DaVinci vom Ergebnis gleichwertig sein, spricht immerhin der weniger invasive Eingriff für das Verfahren. 
> 
> LG,
> Frank


Ja, aber...der Schnitt an sich fehlt, aber unter der Bauchdecke werden quasi 2 DinA4 Blätter auseinandergeklappt. Heißt also 100 Tage 5 Kilo Schein usw. Ich habe unter anderem als Vorteil gesehen, daß der Operateur auch an einem schlechten Tag eine gute OP machen kann, weil z.B. der natürliche Tremor (von einem anderen will ich hier gar nicht reden) nicht auf das OP-Werkzeug übertragen wird. Der anderer Operateur hat die offene OP empfohlen, weil er das sicherlich genausogut könne. Mein alter Uro meinte, Da Vinci würde zu einer hohen Quote an Inkontinenz führen, mein neuer ist Verfechter von Da Vinci. Er empfiehlt übrigens Gronau und Leverkusen.

Gruß
Achim

----------


## highlander

> neee, die frage ist nicht blöd!
> 
> ich wurde von 2 ärzten operiert.
> ein uriologe und 1 urologe chirurg.
> http://www.urologiezentrum-kiel.de/d...-uns/braun.php
> 
> Prof. Dr. Seif hatte mich operiert.
> er sagte mir, dass er bereits einige hundert operationen hatte.
> was immer das bedeutet. ich hatte nicht nachgefragt.
> ...



ja aber irgendwie muss er ja auf seine *einige hundert * gekommen sein.ist es wirklich so dass die ersten 100-200 Operationen ein erfahrener Operateur nebendran sitzt?Ich persönlich kann mir das nicht vorstellen ( Ärztemangel Zeitmangel etc )

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich rufe in Erinnerung: die Anschaffung der DaVinci-Maschine kostet mehr als € 4 Millionen! Der jährliche Unterhalt (Wartung etc.) mehr als € 1 Million! Da muss man jährlich viele Operationen machen, um die Kosten zu amortisieren. Die Krankenhäuser stehen unter einem enormen Kostendruck. Es müssen hohe Fallzahlen generiert werden. Da kann so eine "Empfehlung" zu DaVinci, auch vor diesem Hintergrund, kaufmännschen Überlegungen unterliegen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke man wird nur in eine DaVinci Maschine investieren, wenn man erwartet damit bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen. 

Jeder Arzt empfiehlt in der Regel die von ihm durchgeführte Methode und schickt den Patienten nicht weg.

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Erklärung ist wohl ganz einfach:

Ältere Doctores beginnen nicht nochmal von vorn mit ihrer Lernkurve,
insbesondere, wenn sie offen gute Ergebnisse erzielen. So auch meiner.

Der Nachwuchs lernt die RPE ohnehin am Roboter.

Von kleineren Häusern abgesehen, wird wohl bald nur noch in
Spezialfällen offen operiert.


Konrad

----------


## lumberjack

Guten Morgen Konrad,

deine Aussage



> Von kleineren Häusern abgesehen, wird wohl bald nur noch in
> Spezialfällen offen operiert.


sehe ich etwas skeptisch. Ich selbst kenne zwei "RPE-Profis" persönlich, die nach zwischenzeitlicher, mehrjähriger Umstellung auf DaVinci wieder zur offenen OP übergegangen sind. Auch die Martiniklinik HH wird diesen Trend nicht vollständig mitgehen.

Jack

----------


## lumberjack

Hallo Georg,




> Jeder Arzt empfiehlt in der Regel die von ihm durchgeführte Methode...


so ist es und wenn er damit die für ihn bestmöglichen Ergebnisse erzielt, spricht ja auch nichts dagegen.

Jack

----------


## Georg_

Theoretisch sollte der Arzt neutral beraten und dem Patienten die Vor- und Nachteile aller möglichen Therapien erklären. Soweit die Theorie. Wenn ein Urologie immer nur die offene RPE macht, kann er letztlich nicht feststellen ob die Patienten besser mit einer Methode bestrahlt worden wären oder DaVinci oder eine fokale Therapie gemacht hätten. Für ihn ist die offene RPE immer die Empfehlung. Für den Patienten muss dies aber nicht das optimale sein.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es müssen hohe Fallzahlen generiert werden. Da kann so eine "Empfehlung" zu DaVinci, auch vor diesem Hintergrund, kaufmännschen Überlegungen unterliegen.


Moin Reinhold,

ein mir bekannter Urologe nennt 250 Prostatektomien im Jahr per DaVinci als Ziel, um den breakeven point zu erreichen. Dieser Urologe hat erst vor etwa 5 Jahren damit begonnen, fast ausschließlich nach DaVinci zu operieren. Eine hohe Anzahl von Privatpatienten trägt dazu bei, dass letztlich doch noch ein zwar nur geringes Plus zu verbuchen ist.

*"Das Leben ist wundervoll. Es gibt Augenblicke, da möchte man sterben. Aber dann geschieht etwas Neues, und man glaubt, man sei im Himmel"*
(Édith Piaf)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Frank43

Also, ich habe einen klaren Überhang an Empfehlungen für eine offene OP. Auch von denen, die beide Verfahren "können".
Nichtsdestotrotz freut es mich, dass DaVinci möglich ist und die Option besteht.

Der Hauptvorteil bei DaVinci ist sicherlich, dass man schneller auf die Beine kommt. Dazu kommen bessere Sicht und höhere Beweglichkeit.

Für die offene OP sprechen dagegen, dass der Tastsinn mit in die Waagschale geworfen werden kann und, sollte es z.B. zu Gefässverletzungen kommen, die Bauchdecke offen ist und sehr viel schneller und besser reagiert werden kann.

Ich warte nun das PSMA Pet CT ab und werde dann, nach hoffentlich detaillierteren Erkenntnissen, entscheiden. Natürlich nicht nur auf Basis der OP Methode, sondern vor allem nach Vertrauen in den Operateur.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Hartmut S

> ist es wirklich so dass die ersten 100-200 Operationen ein erfahrener Operateur nebendran sitzt?


Nein Markus, aber mein Urologe arbeitet nur mit einem Assistenzarzt.
Ich Weiss nicht, wie es woanders läuft.




> Jeder Arzt empfiehlt in der Regel die von ihm durchgeführte Methode und schickt den Patienten nicht weg.


So ist es Georg,
deshalb hat mein Arzt sich nicht darüber geäußert, welche Methode besser ist.




> Das sehe ich etwas skeptisch. Ich selbst kenne zwei "RPE-Profis" persönlich, die nach zwischenzeitlicher, mehrjähriger Umstellung auf DaVinci wieder zur offenen OP übergegangen sind.


So sehe ich es auch, Jack.
Mein Arzt sagte mir damals, er hätte die Prosti lieber in der Hand. Wegen dem Gefühl, oder was auch immer. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## reini99

> Also, ich habe einen klaren Überhang an Empfehlungen für eine offene OP. Auch von denen, die beide Verfahren "können".
> Nichtsdestotrotz freut es mich, dass DaVinci möglich ist und die Option besteht.
> 
> Der Hauptvorteil bei DaVinci ist sicherlich, dass man schneller auf die Beine kommt. 
> LG,
> Frank


 Wenn es keine OP Komplikationen gab, geht man nach 5 Tagen (RPE) mit dem Koffer in der Hand nach Hause. Durch  Anstomoseninsuffizienz musste ich lange DK tragen. Wäre mit da Vinci genauso passiert.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Frank43

Aktualisierung nach knapp vier Wochen Eligard:
PSA von 193 auf 26 gesunken.

Ich sehe das als sehr gut an, freue mich aber über Einordnung der Herren mit mehr Erfahrung.

LG,
Frank

----------


## Georg_

Die Tumoraktivität ist drastisch heruntergegangen und wird wahrscheinlich noch weiter zurückgehen. Eine sofortige Operation war also nicht zwingend geboten.

----------


## Frank43

Ja, morgen spreche ich mit dem Arzt.
Die Hektik nimmt es hoffentlich etwas raus. 
OP steht natürlich trotzdem an, aber jetzt eins nach dem anderen.
PSMA Pet Ergebnisse und weitere PSA Entwicklung abwarten und dann wird entschieden.

LG,
Frank

PS: schon toll, wie sich auch ein kleines, positives Erlebnis innerhalb dieser Sch... wie Balsam auf die Gemütslage auswirken kann.

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber frank,

es sind oft die kleineren positiven sachen, die uns wieder ins lot bringen.
ich bin zwar kein forum experte, denke aber, dass das gut ist.
mein PSA steigt auch weiterhin langsamer, als erwartet.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Frank43

Guten Tag,

das PSMA Pet hat leider keine gute Nachrichten gebrcht. Der ausgedehnte, bis in den Bauchraum reichende Lymphknotenbefall wurde bestätigt und zusätzlich vier befallene Lymphknoten im Halsbereich sowie eine (zum Glück sehr kleine) Knochenmetastase unterhalb des Schlüsselbeins gefunden.

Was nun? Gehe ich zeitnah den Weg der ausgedehnten Lymphadenektomie und versuche die Fernmetastasen gesondert entfernen zu lassen? Oder warte ich die nächsten PSA Werte unter der ja gut anschlagenden AHT ab und überlege mir in aller Ruhe eine neue Therapieoption, von der ich noch keinen Schimmer habe, wie sie aussehen könnte?

Generell ist mein Vertrauen in die Ärzteschaft weiter gesunken. Ohne die Hinweise hier hätte ich kein PSMA Pet machen lassen und würde in einem teilweisen Blindflug agieren. Vor dem Hintergund der neuen Informationen wird man sicher wieder sehr schnell unterschiedliche Ansätze vorschlagen.

Sehr unbefriedigend, sehr ernüchternd.
Ich bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!

LG,
Frank

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Frank (Namensvetter),

leider hat sich meine damalige Einschätzung voll und ganz bestätigt .....

und genau so, dass CT ungeeignet und Knochenszinti zu spät ist.

Deshalb nochmals meine Empfehlung:
1. auf Grund des Alters unbedingt eine offene radikale Prostatektomie (nur so kriegt man auch die hochliegenden befallenen Lymphknoten)
2. kurz abwarten bis PSA-Nadir, um Resttumormasse einschätzen zu können.
3. Hormontherpaie 18 Monate (kein Bicalutamid in der HT!) + 6 Zyklen Chemotherapie
4. ggf. Bestrahlungen Knochenbefunde und "Restlymphknoten" erwägen

----------


## Frank43

> Hallo Frank (Namensvetter),
> 
> leider hat sich meine damalige Einschätzung voll und ganz bestätigt .....
> 
> und genau so, dass CT ungeeignet und Knochenszinti zu spät ist.
> 
> Deshalb nochmals meine Empfehlung:
> 1. auf Grund des Alters unbedingt eine offene radikale Prostatektomie (nur so kriegt man auch die hochliegenden befallenen Lymphknoten)
> 2. kurz abwarten bis PSA-Nadir, um Resttumormasse einschätzen zu können.
> ...


Danke.

Zu 2: ich habe erst gut einen Monat der sehr gut ansprechenden HT hinter mir (3 Monats Depotspritze). Ich verstehe den Punkt so, dass zunächst keine weitere Depotspritze gegeben werden sollte um nach Nadir mit Punkt 3 fortzufahren. Da die HT den PSA ja sehr ordentlich runter bringt, brauchen wir den Wert ohne HT Einfluss. Richtig?

Zu 3: Warum Chemo? Bzw. wie ist das Ziel der Therapieempfehlung? Kurativ wird wahrscheinlich kein Ansatz mehr sein, daher stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich nach Hormonresistenz und Chemo danach noch tun kann?

Ich habe mich oberflächlich in das Theranostics Thema eingelesen und auch einen Nuklearmediziner konsultiert. Nicht ganz klar ist mir, warum diese sehr interessante Option nur am Ende der Therapiekette eingesetzt wird.
Lt. Nuklearmediziner würde eine Lutetium Anwendung weder eine spätere OP, noch sonstige Therapien (Chemo, Bestrahlung, HT, Cyberknife usw.) einschränken. Sollte das stimmen (und die hier "erlesenen" Infos widersprechen dem teilweise, sind aber generell aufgrund der dünnen Erfahrung widersprüchlich), verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Ansatz nur bei bereits kastrationsresistenten, weitgehend austherapierten Patienten zum Einsatz kommt. Sowohl Kosten als auch Nebenwirkungen scheinen mir im Kontext der Ernsthaftigkeit eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses "verkraftbar", speziell vor dem Hintergrund der offenbar guten Erfolgsaussichten.


LG,
Frank

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Frank,
ein möglicherweise sinnvoller Schritt wäre es, sich einem Tumorboard vorzustellen. Da käme z.B. das NCT in Heidelberg in Frage: http://www.nct-heidelberg.de/fuer-pa...umorboard.html  Tel.: +49 6221 565924 
Du schickst alle deine Unterlagen ein, Ärzte aller Fachrichtungen sehen sich die Daten an, es wird über eine Therapie-Empfehlung entschieden und mit dir besprochen. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Gunter.M

> Deshalb nochmals meine Empfehlung:
> 1. ...
> 2. ...
> 3. Hormontherpaie 18 Monate (*kein Bicalutamid in der HT!*) + 6 Zyklen Chemotherapie
> 4.´´


*Kein Bicalutamid in der HT*, auch nicht in Kombination mit LHRH-Analoga Therapie als 2-fache oder 3-fache HT?
Wegen des Verdachts, dass Bicalutamid die Metastasierung fördern könnte?

----------


## Urologe

Bicalutamid ist nur ein TEILWEISER Blocker des Androgenrezeptors.
Dieser kann mutieren und das Bicalutamid alternativ als Wachstumsförderer nutzen.
In dieser Situation wirken dann erfahrungsgemäß auch Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid
nicht mehr gut.

----------


## Thea12

Hallo Frank, 
mich interessiert wie geht es Dir jetzt? hast Du Dich schon entschieden?
Es ist interessant Deine Geschichte zu verfolgen. 
Ich bin total verunsichert und überfordert, da bei meinem Mann eine ähnliche Diagnose wie bei Dir gestellt wurde.
Lieben Gruß Thea

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich bin total verunsichert und überfordert, da bei meinem Mann eine ähnliche Diagnose wie bei Dir gestellt wurde.


Liebe Thea,
Zwölf von zwölf positiven Stanzen und GS8 bedeutet, dass rasch gehandelt werden soll.
Dein Mann ist sehr jung für diese Krankheit, was bedeutet, dass der Krebs nicht viel
Zeit hatte, heranzuwachsen, also wächst er wohl zügig.

Ob jetzt das Therapiekonzept von Urologen FS für Frank 1:1 übernommen werden soll, 
kann ich als Laie selbstredend nicht wissen, aber so in diese Richtung wird es wohl gehen: 
Therapien auf verschiedenen Ebenen geschickt miteinander verknüpfen.
Euer Leben wird sich verändern, denn ohne Nebenwirkungen wird so was nicht zu haben sein.

Carpe diem!  (nimm den Tag!)
Konrad



PS@Frank
Guck bitte mal ins Profil von Thea. Nach 39 Beiträgen wär's an der Zeit, statt
einen weiteren Beitrag zu schreiben, auch _dein_ Profil auszufüllen. In deinem
Beitrag #1 hast Du die Daten ja schon fast zusammen. Nur noch nachtragen,
was seither an Dx und Tx gelaufen ist.

----------


## Thea12

Lieber Konrad,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Ja, wir versuchen uns zu beeilen. Nur fällt es sehr schwer bei den vielen Möglichkeiten und Vorschlägen richtig abzuwägen. Dieses Thema ist ein absolut neues für uns. 
Unser Urologe versucht uns im Moment einen Termin zu besorgen bei dem hier genannten Professor H. an der Uni in Köln. Er empfiehlt auch eine radikale Prostatektomie mit den umgebenen Lymphknoten. Wir werden sehen, was genau er uns dann vorschlägt.

Ich hatte schon bei unserem Urologen nach dem hier erwähnten PSMA Pet CT gefragt, er sagt es sei nicht notwendig, es bringe nichts.... Ich habe dies erst einmal so hingenommen, und werde es bei dem Professor-Gespräch wieder anbringen. 
Ich habe auch gelesen, das diese Untersuchung kurz nach der Biopsie nicht aussagefähig ist. hmmm nur was ist kurz nach der Biopsie? unsere war am 6.1.15

Ja, unser Leben verändert sich im Moment radikal.

LG Thea

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Thea,

trotz allem sollte man keine überstürzte Entscheidung treffen sondern sich möglichst genau informieren. 

Das PSMA-PET-CT würde ich in jedem Fall dringend empfehlen. Dass der Tumor in der Prostata ist ist ja bekannt, in sofern hat der Arzt schon recht. Sehr oft werden aber noch weitere Metastasen entdeckt als mit dem MRT erkannt wurden. Darüber sollte man möglichst bald Bescheid wissen um dies bei der Therapieplanung zu berücksichtigen. CT und Knochenszinti ergeben nicht so gute Ergebnisse wie ein PSMA-PET-CT.

Georg

----------


## Frank43

> Hallo Thea,
> 
> trotz allem sollte man keine überstürzte Entscheidung treffen sondern sich möglichst genau informieren. 
> 
> CT und Knochenszinti ergeben nicht so gute Ergebnisse wie ein PSMA-PET-CT.
> 
> Georg


Liebe Thea

Das gleiche hat Georg auch mir erzählt. Und er hatte recht. In beiden Punkten!
PSMA PET CT: ja!

Habe Dir eine PN geschickt.

LG,
Frank

----------

